#  , :    4  () 2008.

## .

*,* *             4  () 2008*.        .            2-    .            !

.     ()  .       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?


  ,      ,         2009    .

       2-  

  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  *    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .      2008.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .   . -1152004 (    13.04.2006 N 65 ( .     19.12.2006 N 180) -   2  (.. 1  - ). *  ,    * .    .   . -1153005     23.09.2005 N 124 ( .     29.03.2007 N 27) -   2  (.. 1  - ). *  ,   * .    .       - 2  (.. 1  - ).    .  . *      !*     (  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)  *  31*          ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        .                          2008 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 . -  .     .         (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 * 2.   :* 
**   ,             3,4,5   . 


  ,       ,      3,4  5    . (.3     22.07.2003 N 67) .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .    .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .  3    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .    .  4    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .   .  5    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .    .  24-31  4/99.   31 .    .**    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .           (  ).  -1152016 (    17.01.2006 N 8 ( .     19.12.2006 N 177,  20.09.2007 N 83)    20 .     26  (.. 25  ).      2008.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .   . -1152004*(    13.04.2006 N 65 ( .     19.12.2006 N 180) -   2  (.. 1  - ). *  ,    * .    .   . -1153005     23.09.2005 N 124 ( .     29.03.2007 N 27) -   2  (.. 1  - ). *  ,   * .    .       - 2  (.. 1  - ).    .  . *      !*         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        .                          2008 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 **   -  .     .       (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 * 3.     :*      2008.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .   . -1153005     23.09.2005 N 124 ( .     29.03.2007 N 27) -   2  (.. 1  - ). *  ,    ,     * .    .          2008 .          .   -11  +       .  - 2  (.. 1  - ).     (  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)  *  30 .* (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239489* 4.     :*
,     3 :   ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .       - 2  (.. 1  - ).    .  . *      !*         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        .                          2008 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 * 5.     :*      2008.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .           (  ).  -1152016 (    17.01.2006 N 8 ( .     19.12.2006 N 177,  20.09.2007 N 83)    20 .     26  (.. 25  ).   . -1153005     23.09.2005 N 124 ( .     29.03.2007 N 27) -   2  (.. 1  - ). *  ,    ,     * .    .          2008 .          .   -11 +       .  - 2  (.. 1  - ). (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239489* 6.     :*
,     5 :   ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .       - 2  (.. 1  - ).    .  . *      !*         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        .                          2008 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 * 7.     :*  
      2008.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .      . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136)    20 .    .   . -1153005     23.09.2005 N 124 ( .     29.03.2007 N 27) -   2  (.. 1  - ). *  ,    ,     * .    .          2008 .          .   -11 +       .  - 2  (.. 1  - )      . 3- -1151020.    .   - 30 . ,   !       ,   () , . -1151063 .    .   - 30 . (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 .      http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239489* 8.     :*
,     7 :   ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     .       - 2  (.. 1  - ).    .  . *      !*         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        .      ,    .  -1151046 ( 29.12.2007 N 163)    30 .    .          ,   - 1 .                          2008 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 .

----------

.!   !
!    2:18 (1  2009 ),    !   !!!
,  .!     !

----------

"       ".         .

"1.         ( - )          ,"

   ,    ?

----------


## .

,      ,     .
           .      -  6000     100 000  .



> , 
> 
> 
> 
>  12  2007 . N 04-09/169
> 
> 
> 
>      ,     <...>           ( - )  .
> ...

----------


## AlexDudin

.,  !             :Smilie: 




> (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20


      (      )       -       ?       ,           ?




> ,       28.08.92 N 632 "             ,  ,     ",   ,       .


    ,               :Smilie:  -  ?      ?

----------


## .

*AlexDudin*,      .    ,  ,        .
      .     .     - ,   .
      ,

----------


## AlexDudin

- ,    ?    2006-2007   ,     ..  ,  ?

 -        ?         ,     .  "" -        ?

    -   ,         ?   :Wow:

----------


## .

> - ,    ?


 



> -        ?


    .    .   -   .
*AlexDudin*,        ,

----------


## AlexDudin

*.*, ,

----------


## AmigoCNC

6%     -11??
 "  ",    ..      ,    ..   "   -4-1" ? 

    -11    ..
    ..

----------

.
     .       :_"8.     ,    4,                 12.

               , ..  1  30  31  (  -  28  29 ),   ()   ,         .
9.        ,     ,      .
 .

11.5.                      12."_
  : - .: 
1-5,5
2-5,5
3-5,5
4-3,77
5-1,5
6-1,5
7-1,5
8-1,5
9-3,5
10-3,5
11-3,5
12-3,5
 ( ?)    ,     12. .  4   .
   ,   12    3 .
 ?
 ?     .      /    ..   3  ,   4 -   .

----------

.  " 
   ,
      "
     ,    .      -  . , ,        ,     -   .   99%   90%     -  .

----------


## Fraxine

> 3  ,   4 -   .


  - ,      99/100 ,      (  ),          (     ).
 ,   ,     133.1     -   :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------

, .
     ,        ?

----------

:   ,   ,      . *  ?* ?

----------

> .  " 
>    ,
>       "
>      ,    .      -  . , ,        ,     -   .   99%   90%     -  .


  -?

----------


## Vedmak

-       ,     1?

----------


## Vedmak

)  )

----------


## Larik

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...ED%EE%F1%F2%FC

----------


## responsible

> .


 ,        ? !!!

----------

> -?

----------


## .

> ,        ? !!!


    ?    ?    .   ,     :Smilie: 
  -          ,        .   .



> 6%     -11??


          .     .



> ,        ?


    11      :Smilie:

----------


## buh

.,   ,   ,     .    ,  ,  .    !!!

----------

2008., -15%,  ,    . 
1.         (31 )      4-   20  2009?
2.          ,      /  ?
3.       (    , ?)         ?
4.    .
5.        (   )?

----------

,       .      .    ?

----------


## dim11

> 


   ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

> 2008., -15%,  ,    . 
> 1.         (31 )      4-   20  2009?
> 2.          ,      /  ?
> 3.       (    , ?)         ?
> 4.    .
> 5.        (   )?


1       2008 .
2    
3 
4   
5

----------


## .

*dim11*,  , ,   .    .               .     ,    .
       .     ,       :Smilie: 
    -     ,          .
  


> ,** ,                      .

----------


## .

> (31 )      4-   20  2009?


       4 .      2  3.     - 1 , , 9   .



> (    , ?)


     ,      .



> ,       .      .    ?

----------


## LjubovK

!
  ,   2008 ,  - . ( )     . .
     9        - 2 .
    .  ,    -  .   ,   .
, .,    ?

----------

.... -11    ("")?..... 
          - ,     ?

----------


## AstroWorld

"      2008"    ?

----------


## Feminka

> "      2008"    ?

----------


## .

> , .,    ?


    ,     ,    .



> .... -11    ("")?.


   , .     ,   ,

----------

> 4 .      2  3.     - 1 , , 9   .


   !    !



> ,      .


 ,        (    ,    )    ?      ?       ?     .

----------


## bronnikova

!
  ,  4 - 2008.       ,.   -1     .
  2009.-1 -,, -1 -1,148        .
          2009.?

----------


## .

7274, .  



> 1 -,, -1 -1,148


    1 ,       2009 



> .


     .

----------


## ira NEVA

() .  :
1.                  (  )    ?)
2.          1- "    /....".        :"                **      N 1- "         ",        09.10.2006 N 56."???
3.        20.09.07 83,        ,    19.12.06 177.  ?  .       .
4.        (  )  . (.).    ????

5.     15%+       ?       ?
!!!

----------


## .

1. -,      ,   1 ,    14 . -,     
2.  1-   ,   .       1-
3.     - ,   .     . 
4. ,                 :Embarrassment: 
5.  .

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,         !!!    ,  ,      :Embarrassment:   -  !!!

 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: :
      ,   , 20  (  - - ),         -  ,     ,  ,    2    . ?

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,    2  .

----------


## haduxa_49

..     ..  ?

----------


## Na28ta

> *Na28ta*,    2  .


,  .  . .

----------


## MARICHA13

,     ,    \   ,     \,        ?

----------


## haduxa_49

..?

----------

> ,   , 20  (  - - ),         -  ,     ,  ,    2    . ?


2   


> ..?

----------


## .

> ?


     ?     .

----------


## Na28ta

**,      , ,      ,      ?

----------


## Na28ta

> ,     ,    \   ,     \,        ?


    /     ( 8-10),     ,  /        ,      /...




> ?     .


 .,    /        ,      ...

----------

> ,      ?


,

----------


## Na28ta

**,       ?      1- ,      /,   20- ( 20-    ),       ?

----------

> ?


 


> ?


   ,   .  .
 2 ,    20   30,   .

----------


## Na28ta

**,   , ...    ,     4 ,        (  ),   .    , ...  ...        ,      !!!       ?      ,    100.   .

  ...      ,      ( 11, . -    202),  , , 16 .   ,         202,      2?   ?  2  : 2*(31/31+15/30+0/31):3 ?.

----------


## Feminka

> ?      ,    100.   .


!      -

----------

> ?      ,    100.   .


 ,  ...   ?  ?


> , , 16 .   ,         202,      2?


,    ,       .

----------


## Na28ta

> ,  ...   ?  ?


      . ,      ,     ,  ,      . ,      ,  ,   .             .   ,  ?   ()       ,    ,  ?...




> ,       .


  :Embarrassment: ...    !        2?    ,    - ?

----------


## tsvetok-777

,      .   .  2007   , 3-  .  1,2,3 . 2008  .       ( 1151085)  2008.     ?

----------


## .

?  ,    
       ,

----------


## tsvetok-777

-  ,    .      ,        3-  ,  ,     ,    .           . :Frown:

----------


## Gladifor

!  
     !
      !
 :yes: 
 ::nyear:: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Na28ta

> -  ,    .      ,        3-  ,  ,     ,    .           .


     , 3-,    ...     !

----------


## .

> ,


  .

----------


## Na28ta

*.*, ?

----------


## .

-  ,  ,  .   3-     (-  ,    - ),        .

----------


## Na28ta

> ,      . *  .*

----------


## Na28ta

,    ... *.*,   -   . -,     ...

----------


## tsvetok-777

, 3-  ,     ,  ,      .  2008       ,     ,           .          ,  ?  ...      ?

----------


## .

*tsvetok-777*,        .    ,       ,   ,         :Wink: 
  ,      ?      .

----------


## Na28ta

:         2 ... *tsvetok-777*,     .         :  ()   (   ,     :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  - ,       ,    :Embarrassment: ),       3-        ...

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,      :Wink:      ,   180           .
         .
      ...     .
*Na28ta*,     .      :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

,      ,   (, *tsvetok-777*  ,           )    2008 :
1.    
2.    ()
3.      ()
4.    ()
5. 3- (      )
6.    () -     ,  .
7.    

 ?

----------


## Na28ta

> *Na28ta*,     .


  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  .         ,  -   ,    ,  .        ().

----------


## .

> 3.      ()


     ?



> ()


     ,            
 ,  -  ,          ?   :Frown:

----------


## 1111

? .

----------


## Na28ta

,    . , .      ,     ,  , . , -  -   ,   ...  

  :  ,      ,  -  ,        ()  ,   ,   *.*    (        ).

----------


## Larik

,  ,      .
            .

----------


## LjubovK

2-.
  , 2 ,      31.12.
   ,    ,   ,  .
  . ,    2-?
  / ,    ?

----------


## .

2-  .  .

----------


## LjubovK

> 2-  .  .


*.*, !
    !
     !

----------


## ira NEVA

> 3.     - ,   .     . 
> .


 -       ,    !        !    ?????
      .

----------


## 122

6%.    (  ),   .   :
1.       .
2.          ,    .  -1151065 
3.                           2008 .   2-.

----------


## Larik

1. -11
2. 
3. .    .

----------


## 122

6%,      - .

----------


## Na28ta

> ,  ,      .
>             .


  ...     ,  ,       ,         .     ,        ...

----------


## .

> ,  ,       ,         .


   ,     .

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,         ?     ,           ...

----------


## .

.

----------


## tvman

.     2008  ()   .       ,          (  ,   ,   )?   ?         ?

----------

"" 
     . ,

----------


## tvman

?        (  100 )           ...
          ...   \ ,    ,

----------


## .

> (  100 )


,    ? , , ? 



>

----------

> ,  ,      .
>             .


   !  :Frown:     .

----------


## sss2006

6%.   4    (   ).          .  ,  .  :Frown:

----------


## LjubovK

> 2-  .  .


      ,    ,    20           /.    ,   .    (1%  ) - 200 .
 2 ,   .     .
       /,    .

        2-  ,     ?  - ,    .

----------


## LjubovK

,        .

----------


## Na28ta

** ,      .         . .         .      ...

----------


## .

> .


  .



> 2-  ,     ?  - ,    .


   ,      .     ,     .
      .      .      ?

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,    .        , ..        .    *Larik*  :Smilie:

----------


## Vector

2008.   ,         .   .   .         1500     .               ? ..       ,   ? (             ?

----------


## .

> ?


  .       .    -  ,      .
     .    .    - .
     .   .

----------


## LjubovK

> ,     .
>       .      .      ?


    .    .                .

      . ? ,       . ,   .   ?
 ,   ?     ,    ,    , - .    .

  ,   ?
 ,   - -  ( ?)         ,   -     -.

----------


## .

> .   ?


       ?     ,    .



> ,    ,    , - .    .


     . .
   .  ,       . .

----------

> * 1.  *


:-),   
1)          
2)    
?

----------


## .

> 


     ,  



> 


    .  ,     ,

----------

15%         .

----------


## .

. ,     ,         :Wink:

----------


## Na28ta

-,    54...    ,    , -   2,    ?    :

" ,       25  2006  03-11-04/3/29,        ,        2 (     ).    ,      ,        "

   ,    ?     .,  ,    2? (   , ,  on-line)     ,  ,      . ,       ? .   - .  ?!    ,  ,  0 -   !

----------


## odn5764

,     4   /  .       20 ,        ,   ,     20 . ?

----------


## squid

,  6%

    ,    9  ( 6  ),   12.

   - http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=432



 - 100 000
 - 2000

060 - 100 000
080 - 6000
110 - 2000
120 - -
130 - 4000
140 - -

   12
 = 100 000 + 200 000 (  3 ) = 300 000

060 = 300 000
080 = 18 000 (6% )
110 = 3864 
120 = 4000
130 = (080 - 110 - 120) = 10136
140 = -

?  :Wow:

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/reference/glossary/?133508  ((                            ))  -      .      "      "  .

----------


## .

> ,   ,     20 . ?


    20 .



> .     "      "  .


    ,      .    ,  .



> "      "  .


   ,  "      "   "    ".        .    - 14 .       1

----------


## .

*squid*,  .

----------


## squid

*.*, !   :Big Grin:

----------


## 15

..  !!!!
, ,      "   .",          3-     13%?         ?

----------


## .

,     ,   13%    .

----------


## 15

,    ,   ()  .      .

----------


## .

.

----------


## 15

(       1-2 ),      (   ),     13 % ,      .,    ?

----------


## .

* 15*,    .     ,   ,        .      (),  .
  ,       .     .      .

----------


## ulechek_k

:Help!:         ?     ?  :Rotate:  :Baby:

----------

(  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)    31 . 

      - 30 .   ?

----------


## Na28ta

,    .     ...         .

----------


## .

> - 30 .   ?


 ,  .

----------


## Georgi_R_K

!   :Smilie: 
, :
  15%
1.      ?   .  ,       .
2.         ?

----------


## .

1.  
2.  ?   .

----------


## Georgi_R_K

> 1.  
> 2.  ?   .


 . 
  .   .  :Big Grin:

----------

, ! ,   -  (6%),  .      110     3   12? ..   "  () ".
  010      994144
  110    ,  
  120         42532   
    ,      110   3  ,   5824,           11293,      6%    4  - 172 594   5824,       4531,64        ?  !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Feminka

,   .

----------


## buhgalterok

, ,         ?     2008 .      . ..       ,       . .   2008      /   .   ,         01.01.2009 = 1.

----------


## Feminka

,      :Smilie:

----------


## buhgalterok

> ,


  :Redface:

----------

[QUOTE=.;51909609][CENTER][B][SIZE=3
          .        .
  ,         ?

----------


## .

> ,        ?

----------


## Feminka

,     ,      .

----------


## .

*Feminka*,       .

----------


## Feminka

,  ,     ,    ,      -   :Smilie:

----------


## buhgalterok

> buhgalterok:
> , ,         ?     2008 .      . ..       ,       . .   2008      /   .   ,         01.01.2009 = 1.





> Feminka:
> ,


  - ,           01.01.2009  1: 8.1.11.67 (:   (),  1.6 (1.6.10.6)),    ?        17.01.2009  .

----------


## GH

> 20 .
>     ,      . .    - 14 .       1



      , --,          : -  15 ...       ,  :      .

----------


## GH

> ?

----------


## .

,    . -,          -       -  . -, -      15 .  - .   15         .

----------

.., , ,    , ( ,   /    +     ,   ,   1 .,  ,  ),  :

1.     -   15 . 
2.       2008. -   20 .    . (1 .    01.01.09)
3.    (  , ,  ) -   20 .    .
4.        - 2 .    . 
5.          ,        30 .    .          .        .
6.     -   30 .    .

 . (  31 .    ):
1. .
2.    .
3.   .
4.    .
5.   .
6.    . 

.

----------


## NadyaK

, ,     ( ,   )   1151065,     ,   .

----------


## Feminka

??   :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

** ,   ,   ,     .

----------

*NadyaK*,         9  2008 ? ,     (,  2.2).         2.2  ,   .

----------

..,   ,    ", :    4  () 2008."

Feminka, ,   .      ,    .

----------


## Feminka

** ,      ,       , ..    /.

----------

, ,          .   .     1,   001 "" 10  50?  -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

10

----------

*Feminka*, ,   :Smilie:

----------

> *NadyaK*,         9  2008 ? ,     (,  2.2).         2.2  ,   .


 ,    .          ,        ,          1:  (   +)   ().

----------


## .

.

----------


## NadyaK

> .


     2.1.   ,       ,   13.  -   14, ..    .
     15-19

----------


## .

,     15-19
  2.1  ,     .      ,       ,  14

----------


## Barl

?    ?

----------


## .



----------

?
        -.      6 ,  5   .   6       .  -    5 , ..       .    :
- 1 
 7
 5
 5
: 1+1+1+1+7+5+5=21
21/12=1,75. : . 2 .

   ????????????
:
- 1 
 2 
 2  (..  )
 2  (..  )
: 1+1+1+1+2+2+2=10
10/12=0,8. : . 1 .

   ,      ,   ?????

----------


## vika-s

,         ,      .   :            , ,    ,

----------


## .

.  .

----------


## Barl

"  " -  ,      1 , 6 , 9 ?
..       ,    ,       130  140    9     120  ?

----------


## vika-s

> .  .


      2008.    -    ,       .     ,

----------


## buhgalterok

> - ,           01.01.2009  1: 8.1.11.67 (:   (),  1.6 (1.6.10.6)),    ?        17.01.2009  .


       ,   :Frown: ?

----------


## ira NEVA

> 10


 10?      ,  50 ?!? ,  .  ??? :Wow:

----------


## Larik

*buhgalterok*,    1-.

----------


## LjubovK

-  .
   ,     ,      ? ?

----------


## kmvness

, ,     .       ,    :Smilie:

----------


## LjubovK

> , ,     .       ,


, , ,  ..

----------



----------


## Vedmak

,        -      PDF417 (  ).

----------


## LjubovK

> 10?      ,  50 ?!? ,  .  ???


50 -  ,  **   -.
    , 
- 10  
- 30  .

----------

> ,        -      PDF417 (  ).


  ,   ?
      -,   
      .

----------

!   .
    ?

----------

:   04-2-02/1021@  21/03/2008

  ......  :Frown: 
,       ,  ,      .  ,    ""  3-,  ,  .....

    5 "    " : "     ,     "???

----------

,       .       .     .      ?

----------


## .

> 2008.    -    ,       .


    -       . 



> , ,     .


, .  ,    




> !   .
>     ?


  .     




> ,       .       .     .      ?


  ,       ,      .        80

----------

> ,       .       .     .      ?


 -  ....          (     ,      /     ).....  :Frown: 
     .....  :Frown:

----------

> :   04-2-02/1021@  21/03/2008
> 
>   ...... 
> ,       ,  ,      .  ,    ""  3-,  ,  .....
> 
>     5 "    " : "     ,     "???


      ,    ,     3-    ""? ,   ???  :Wow:

----------

3-:
"...4.  001  002     5  6       ,           81, 227 - 229     ( - )..."
   .

----------


## Lena V.

, .     15%.     .
1.:    3 , 6,9 ,  ,  ,     .  -    ?     30 .    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka

> -


 ,   30 .

----------


## Lena V.

> ,   30 .


 ..  .  3,6,9 .  ,       ?
,  ... :Redface:

----------


## Larik

*Lena V.*,     . ..   .

----------


## Feminka

> 


    .

----------


## Lena V.

2008 ,    ,        30 ?

----------


## Lena V.

..      ...  ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Feminka



----------


## marina syskova

15%.:
1.  6        (    )
     9 .     "-  15%"
   ?
2.        5%      2008?

----------


## Larik

1.    .
2.   ?

----------


## marina syskova

?

----------


## Feminka

> ?


    ,   .

----------


## marina syskova

(.2.346.20)        -   ( .).        .

----------


## Feminka

> (.2.346.20)       -


         15%  5%.

----------


## marina syskova



----------


## marina syskova

15% ?

----------


## Feminka

,      .

----------


## Feminka

> 15% ?


.

----------

.
,    1  ()  .      , 1  0,5?

----------


## Feminka

1

----------


## tarasbaida

,   (,  )   ,      -            ?   , -,    .

.

----------


## Feminka

,   .. .

----------

.
    (..).    .    11 ,         ,  ,    ,    ,        ,  ,       ,  ,    .  ,       ,   .    ,        ,  ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## marina syskova

!   :  :Big Grin:

----------


## tit

.           .  ,  ,        ,    (  ,   ).

----------


## marina syskova

2008  ( 15%)     .   2008.
1.       2009...  2009             ?
2.           ?(-  15%)

----------


## 25

> :   04-2-02/1021@  21/03/2008
> 
>   ...... 
> ,       ,  ,      .  ,    ""  3-,  ,  .....
> 
>     5 "    " : "     ,     "???


,   ????

----------

!       ! , ,         .         20 .     ,  ,    !!! , ,   3 .
 1.  (  ) -   ,         ,    - . -    ,   ,     ?     ,     ?     ?
2.   ,    (          )
3. .   ,    .

----------

> .           .  ,  ,        ,    (  ,   ).


 1.          
 2.   ,        .

----------

> ...


  , .  :yes:

----------

,

----------

> 1.          
>  2.   ,        .


 .  .  ,   .   .

----------


## Pavlo

!  ,
1)    (15%)   ,  2, 3, 4, 5?
2)     ,     ?  ,  ?

----------

,    ,               .      ,   .         ?  .         .?

----------

2008,  15%,   .      ?       ,    ?        . )))

----------

> !  ,
> 1)    (15%)   ,  2, 3, 4, 5?
> .
> 
> 2)     ,     ?  ,  ?


   ?

----------


## L125

!,,    ,     ,   .,"-",     .    .     .           ,   , ,  .  :   -        ?,,    -   ,     1,2,3 .  :Frown:

----------


## Feminka

/,    .

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## L125

Feminka!!! !   .


> ?


,     .  :Big Grin:

----------

! , ,   ,      2 ???  202,   .

----------


## Feminka

?

----------

, :
  6%    2007,       .
     . ..       ,       . .
     2008  ,      .            2008 ,  /  -  .
     :

1)         ?     ..
2)          .   - ,    ?
3) .         ?
4)    "      "? -    ,   ,       .
   .

----------


## Feminka

1 , ..  
2 
3     
4   .

----------

> ?


  - ...

----------


## Feminka

2

----------

> 2


   ?         )))

----------

> .


,    .
 - ,   6%    ,     ?

----------


## Feminka

> - ,   6%    ,     ?


.

----------


## Olga376

31 ,   ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------

, ,   2,       2 ?     .

----------


## .

> 1)    (15%)   ,  2, 3, 4, 5?


  .  ,      ?
  2,      ,      .  -  ,  .  ,        .
   -         !    -             .

----------

: http://www.klerk.ru/news/?133533
      ,      ?  15    ..    2008 ?
  -         2008  (  ).       ,  "     ,   ",   :
    (  ) 

          ,       ... ""   ..  -     2009   "",   2008   ?     ?

----------

.  ,    1151065,    ?  2007

----------


## Feminka

> ,      ?


,      2009 .



> 15    ..    2008 ?






> 2008


,

----------


## Feminka

> ,    1151065,    ?

----------

,  1151065,     1151058

----------


## Feminka

> 1151058

----------

!

----------


## ira NEVA

> 50 -  ,  **   -.
>     , 
> - 10  
> - 30  .


-!!    50 (  ),   ,          !!! :Frown:

----------


## Feminka

:Smilie:

----------

, -   ,          ?   .

----------


## buhgalterok

, ,    .         N1-,     . 
  13.11.2008. 20        (    ,     ).   01.01.09 (   2008 )       0,12, .. 0.       ,      ,        ?   =0,68, .. 1.    :Rotate:

----------


## Feminka

,  1,    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Yulia_First

-  , ,     -?       ,   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> : http://www.klerk.ru/news/?133533
>       ,      ?  15    ..    2008 ?
>   -         2008  (  ).       ,  "     ,   ",   :
>     (  ) 
> 
>           ,       ... ""   ..  -     2009   "",   2008   ?     ?


Feminka,       !     -    -    ?

----------


## Feminka

,     ,       .

----------


## Feminka

> ,   ?


  .

----------


## .

> , -   ,          ?


   ,

----------


## Viola1945

!  !
    ,     .    .   !!!
 :
1.  (  )  (6%)  .            .      , ,         (   ,      ,    .);3-, 4-.   ?
2.          ?,  , ?  ,,?        (   6%)?     ?
3. ,   -    . ?  ?
4.      ? ,   ,    . ?
5.   -   ? ,   ?
6. ,  ,        ,     , , - . ?

----------


## buhgalterok

> ,  1,    ,


,  ,     0 .     ,     ?

----------


## buhgalterok

,    :Hmm:

----------


## Feminka

0,      .

----------


## buhgalterok

> 0,      .


,    .   ,     .   ,   :Redface: ?

----------


## ParadoxRus

1151058     ?   :Embarrassment:    -    .

----------


## .

> ,         (   ,      ,    .);3-, 4-.   ?


          ? 



> ,,?


 .   ,       .



> ?


     ,     .      6%  .



> ,   -   . ?  ?


      ?   :Embarrassment: 



> ?


 .



> -   ? ,   ?


  ,   . ,    .



> ,  ,        ,     , , - . ?


  ,       .
   ,        ,     ???   :Frown:

----------


## Feminka

> 1151058     ?


,      ,  1 ,  ,  9 ,     65 .

----------


## .

> 1151058     ?


  :Smilie:     ,      .

----------


## Viola1945

!
         ,       (     ),   .?
    ,,     ,   ,   ,  .

----------


## .

,     :Smilie: 



> ?

----------

4- ,     ,    ,      
 10  2    () 25,89
 8,63
 8,63
 8,63
 11    
 / 57  11.01.08 - 6,16
 / 68  20.02.08 - 8,63
 / 13  06.03.08 - 8,60

     57  11.01.08 - 6,16      / 2007.,        .
         ???
                    ,  ,     ? ..       ,    2   , , ,    11 , , ...?????

----------

. .,  ,  ( 15%)           ?

----------


## Feminka

**,  ?

----------

> ,  ,     ? ..       ,    2   , , ,    11 , , ...?????


    4 ,   ,    ..... (..    , , )....

----------

> . .,  ,  ( 15%)           ?


!!! .     ?

----------


## Pavlo

> ?


,   .   800 .

----------


## .

**,          :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*Pavlo*,   ,      ?

----------

> 4 ,   ,    ..... (..    , , )....


          ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


    !!!!!!!!!!

----------

?

----------



----------


## buhgalterok

1-   .     ,       "  ,    ".  ,                (13 )    2008    ,         ?   ,    -  ,    01.01.09=0?

----------


## Lapchik

:              . 3-  30 ?

----------


## tit

> ,       "  ,    ".


      ""         ",   ".
 -  , ..     "   "   .  :Wink:

----------


## .

> :              . 3- 30 ?

----------


## buhgalterok

> ""         ",   ".
>  -  , ..     "   "   .


       =0,     - "?    : "     (  ,     ),                       12"?    ,             :Embarrassment: .

----------


## .

*buhgalterok*,    1,

----------


## buhgalterok

> *buhgalterok*,    1,


-,      :Redface: ?   ,    :Smilie:   :Kiss:

----------


## tit

-    !      -  ...     "     ()"     ,      .  :Frown:

----------

,         ,   .

----------


## Viola1945

!!! :Love:

----------

.   -   .. .    13  (  ),       1 .  .  ?        13 +     18      ,    2?
!

----------


## .

.

----------

3 ,     ,    ( ) .   .    15    ,     ,     ,    .

----------


## .

?        31 ,   ?

----------

. .     .          ,  .         .

----------

01.01.09  .   ?

----------


## komcat

**,  ,

----------


## .

> .


    ?  ,     ?
          .
:      ?      :Embarrassment:

----------

*   ,                   (       )         .         5           (    ,      ).   -   17 2008  .      . ,      . (    )                   ,    /   .

----------

.   !           !     :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> .      .


 -     .         .



> . (    )


    ,    ,   .



> 


    . ,     ,       ,     .

----------


## buhgalterok

-          -15%?

----------


## Na28ta

. " 346.11.2.             ...   ."

----------


## buhgalterok

. -   ... ...       :Smilie: .

----------


## shulyaknv

.       .

----------

> ?.       .


     .

----------

*shulyaknv*,      ,   ?

----------


## .

*shulyaknv*,      ,   ,     ,    .

----------


## shulyaknv

> **,   , ...    ,     4 ,        (  ),   .    , ...  ...        ,      !!!       ?      ,    100.   .
> 
>   ...      ,      ( 11, . -    202),  , , 16 .   ,         202,      2?   ?  2  : 2*(31/31+15/30+0/31):3 ?.


        2*(31/31+15/30+0/31):3 0.7

----------


## shulyaknv

> *shulyaknv*,      ,   ,     ,    .


       4  2008 .

----------


## Na28ta

> 2*(31/31+15/30+0/31):3 0.7


  .    :   ,   ,  .       (     :Embarrassment: ). *.*,  , ,         ...

----------


## .

> 4  2008 .


    -  .       (   ) -  .
    ,   .
*Na28ta*, ,         .        ,              :Frown:

----------

, ,            ?

----------


## Larik

,    .

----------

- ?

----------

,  !!!!
    010 - 944 144.
       110 - 18 413. (       -14 549    -3864)
      120 - 41 273.
   140 - 37.

    ,      ?
   ,

----------


## Larik

56649-18413-41273=3037

----------

> 120 - 41 273.


 
     - 42532.
   1269.
     ?

----------

((((
  (((((
       010  

    010 - 994 144.
       110 - 18 413. (       -14 549    -3864)
      120 - 42 532.
   140 - 1269.

   !!!!!!
  ?       ???

----------


## LjubovK

.
       ,      ? 
(    2,   )  :Embarrassment: 
  .
          .      ,          . 
 ,      ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,      ?


 



> ,


     .       .
    . ,          .

----------

:
   6%,  ,     (  ).

1)   "         ,    .",      1- ?           ( ,   )?
2)  ,   -  ,   -          ?  - ,   ?   , 20 ( ).

----------

...   .
3)      __  ( 6% -   2008  )?

----------


## .

1. 
2.       :Frown: 
3.   .

----------

1.          ?   +    / ? ,       ...

----------


## .

+ /   .

----------


## AmigoCNC

,      :
1. "     " (  33  27.07.2004) - ..
2. "   " (  "59  05.08.2005) - 2   ..

   ???

----------


## anna.yes

,    :Frown: 
    ,   ?
1. -11  ?
2.     4 ?
  - ?

----------


## .

*anna.yes*,  ,       ?   :Wink:

----------

,    :Smilie:   +,  2008   , /  . 
1. - 
2.-
3.-
4.2-- 
5.- (.)
6.-
7.-1.()
+   ,,    .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## buhgalterok

,     4- (   )   ?    -      ?

----------


## buhgalterok

4-   ?

----------

.    . ,      ,          ,  1 .

----------

.     .
       ?             ?

, !

----------

. 
  6%  ,  . 
         .


----------
    2    28.06.1991 .  1499-1                 .  9   ,        .
             .          ( )       -  -     .
   -  -      .     :
----------------
       -  -           .
--------------------------

  ,     ,          .

----------


## .

> ,      :
> 1. "     " (  33  27.07.2004) - ..
> 2. "   " (  "59  05.08.2005) - 2   ..
> 
>    ???


 .          ,    




> ,     +,  2008   , /  . 
> 1. - 
> 2.-
> 3.-
> 4.2-- 
> 5.- (.)
> 6.-
> 7.-1.()
> +   ,,    .


   .  ,  .  ,   ,   +  .  ,   




> ,     4- (   )   ?    -      ?


 




> 4-   ?


  ,      .  ,           .




> .    . ,      ,          ,  1 .


,           .    .       ,  1     .



> .     .
>        ?             ?
> 
> , !


 




> . 
>   6%  ,  . 
>          .
> 
>   ,     ,          .


    .

----------

!..  ....  :Big Grin:   ,  !!!!!!

----------

.             ?  ..                20   ,       ?

----------


## .

> ?


    . ,   ,

----------

130 ( ) - 0
  140 (   ) - 2563
       ?
    2563     ?

----------

,   .  :yes:

----------


## klon2007

!
 -4,  4 .    ?

----------


## Velhod

, , +,  ,    
"  ,             3,4,5   . "    :Embarrassment: 
 !

----------

,

----------


## Velhod

**, 
 ,  .       :yes:

----------

,

----------

,           ?   ?       2.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,   .     ,   2-,       .

----------

! .      .  :Smilie:

----------


## encender

4-      1- ?

 :        ,    -  .

 ?

----------

,   6%  ,      0 ?

----------


## .

1 .    ?   :Embarrassment: 
   .

----------


## encender

, !!!   :Smilie: 

 1     ? 

    ( , )  ? 

,  ))

----------


## .

,    .
 ,   ,    .

----------


## encender

...   :Embarrassment: 

         ?  ,       ?

----------


## Velhod

*.*, 
       337?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?119181

----------


## Velhod

*.*, !

----------


## 434

14.11.2008  .
        .
     -,   .
,     , 15 ?     -     ?    -   , , - ...   .        ...

----------


## .

*434*,     ?   ,   .
       31 .

----------


## 434

> *434*,     ?   ,   .
>        31 .


,   .
     ,         ?

----------


## .

.        .     http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## 434

> .        .     http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381


,       ?               ?

----------


## .

500 ,    ? ,    ,      -   :Frown: 



> ?


     ?   -      .            :Frown:

----------


## .

*434*,   .    .       :Frown:      ,          :Frown:

----------

.
    .  ,    ,    1,2  3 ?

----------


## .

,   ,    .

----------


## 434

> 500 ,    ? ,    ,      -  
>      ?   -      .


     7  .
         .

----------


## 434

> *434*,   .    .           ,


     ,         . 
    ,   ?  
  - ?
      ,    ...

----------


## .

> ,   ?


 .  1  () + 17   . 



> .


   ,    .        ,     .



> ,    ...


    .         .

----------


## 434

.
   :
1)        25 ,
2)        ,    17 ?
 ,      -      ?

----------


## Elena Yar 77

4  2008

     4 
 4500
   2008,   25  2008(  )(5  )

  4.2008 = 4500*4*1,081* ? 5/31*15%

  2       1?

  4.2008 = 4500*4*1,081*1*15%=2919,00

PS           ,,,      ?
  .  N147  08.11.2005 "              (    2008       08.10.2007 N524).
  !!

----------


## olenenok

,  -,      ,   1151065  .      ?

----------


## olenenok

1151058?

----------


## .

> .
>    :
> 1)        25 ,
> 2)        ,    17 ?
>  ,      -      ?


 ...      - 25 ?    ?




> ,  -,      ,   1151065  .      ?


     ? 58  -   .      .

----------

,     .
   28.11.2008.
:
1) 2,   -     ,    ( ..   Z-   ),        ?
2)   ()     ?    1   , 20   . 2        , ..  =21/92  =21/61 ?
.

----------

> 130 ( ) - 0
>   140 (   ) - 2563
>        ?
>     2563     ?


 ,        2563?

----------

!  ,       ,      ,    ,       !  :
-    
-       
 !

----------

>

----------

> 


..         ?
  - ?

----------

,           4-, ..         ? ..     , ,        , ,          ???

----------


## olenenok

> ...      - 25 ?    ?
> 
> 
>      ? 58  -   .      .


   4.13    .        1151065.   .  :Frown:

----------

:    ,          2008 , 0  1 ???    ,     .

----------

,      ?

----------

:        1 ?    ?

----------


## chernusha

:Redface:     -11   ,  :
   - ?
   - ?
   "  "     -?
 . :Smilie:

----------

2            1.

----------

4-   ,            ? ?

----------


## .

> ,        2563?


      1   060.



> !  ,       ,      ,    ,       !  :
> -    
> -       
>  !


  ?  ,       ,  ?




> ,           4-, ..         ? ..     , ,        , ,          ???


        ,       .         ,    




> :        1 ?    ?


 .   




> -11   ,  :
>    - ?
>    - ?
>    "  "     -?
>  .


    ,  ,    .     




> 2            1.


    ,     ,   0  




> 4-   ,            ? ?


 .

----------

632     ,      ,     ""   " ".  

 -    -          .
 -    - -  ,            . 

      ""   .

----------

> ,           .    .       ,  1


.      .         .

----------

> ,       .         ,


  !!!!!

----------


## chernusha

:
     :
 :
 ̻ -        ;
 л -        . 
    - ?

----------


## .

**,      ,     .

----------


## tit

> :
> ̻ -        ;
> л -        . 
>     - ?


         .  "",  ...
__________________
 :Smilie:

----------


## Ulanas

.  (15%)  .         .                            .(     )   :Frown:

----------


## .

.  ,

----------


## Taiga20051

:     3     .
   ...      ???  -  3 -    7 ...      ?       ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ulanas

.  !!!

----------

,

----------


## Taiga20051

> 


..    ???    ???

----------

,       ,   ,

----------


## Ulanas

1152017(  ,      )          :Embarrassment: 
1.          (     )      .  
2.  1     .             :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

1. 
2.    .     ,   -

----------

.   2007     ,   2008      1  2.      ,   .      ...  .  ,   -   .        .     ? :Frown:

----------



----------


## tit

> .     ...


 () .

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## alexgurd

-,      -    2008 .
-, 65   ,   , "  30 " (.244, .7  )

----------


## .

> -,      -    2008 .


   (,   ,   )        1  2009.     16.09.2008 N 95



> -, 65   ,   , "  30 " (.244, .7  )


                ,    167-? 
:      .224 .7     ,  ,        ,     ,     .     ,      ,       :Smilie:

----------

,      ? ..   , ,       , .. , , ?

----------

!  ...
03.10.2008- --1 .
  :
6000 .( )(1+1+1-.. )1,0810,
7=1362015%=2043  -   4- .2008.
    1  2....  :Frown: 
 :        -       (   ..)
   ...   ?   ?
  ...     ...
 .

----------


## Irik1

-             ,         10.06.2008  -3-6/275    * -*. 
1.     ,         ...? 
2.            , ..      - ?

----------


## .

> ..   , ,       , .. , , ?


           ..,  ,

----------


## .

> 1  2....


 1 ,  2    ,    ,         .



> -


  .    .



> ...   ?


  -   2008 ?       1 ,     .        31

----------


## .

*Irik1*,    ,

----------


## Elsi

,   .
  ,  . .
:  , , 3-,  ( ).
 (    ): 
   100 +  18
  200 +  36          = 100
: 1. (18%)  36-18 = 18 ( )
2.  (10%)  100-10% = 10 ( )
3. 3-(13%) 90-13% = 11,7 ( )
   ,     - 78,3 ( )???

----------

. ,        ,     ,  ,        ?     ?

----------

:

----------


## .

*Elsi*,   .

----------

> 1 ,  2    ,    ,         .
>   .    .
>   -   2008 ?       1 ,     .        31


  .   ...       2...    -  ..
              ....     3 ,?

----------


## .

> 3 ,?


    .

----------

.  !
      ,   :Smilie: 
        -   ?       ?(  )    ...

----------


## .

,

----------


## .

, ,   , ?

----------

...      ...  ,     :Big Grin:      -  ,  ....  (  )  (  )  :Wow:     ...

----------

> -       ,     1?


  , -             0.

----------


## angell-008

.   .   2005.    . .   .       ,       2005   , , .   ?

----------


## .

, .     ?

----------


## angell-008

..  , ..          (,  3-)?      .

----------



----------


## .

,

----------


## angell-008

:     ?

----------

21, 23, 24, 26.3

----------

.      ?  -  .   13 .     6 .
         2.    Z-?     (  ) ?    ?

----------


## .

.   ,  .

----------


## Romka84

!    15%,   29. 2008.     ,   ,     .      ,   ,      "0"  !?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Romka84*,    -?  ,     :Frown:   -   , .  ,    ,    .

----------

,      4  2008 ,      ?    ,        ( ).

----------


## ErWolf

,    2008.

      ,  ,       .

     ?

----------

:
1.       .
2. -    .  :Smilie: 
    15.01.09.  20.01.09.
        ?

----------


## Ego

3.           * 15*            :
()                    -  ,       ,    
(.         31  2006*. N*55) (   1  2008 .)

----------


## Vedmak

> ,      4  2008 ,      ?    ,        ( ).


3864 .       .       31 .

----------

,    2008        ?
    ,     2  980 ,   3  - 644 .    ?     4 ? ( 1964  )
P.S.    4    !

----------


## Vedmak

> ,    2008        ?
>     ,     2  980 ,   3  - 644 .    ?     4 ? ( 1964  )
> P.S.    4    !


    0.      -   .

----------


## Na28ta

, ,   ?...

  - :          2502.    .        ,     ?

----------

...  "0"  "" ...   ....(   )

----------

*Ego*,   .  :Smilie: 

*    .*
-      .
  3,  9, 10.
       -    / (    )?     =    ? 

,   ,     ?   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ...  "0"  "" ...   ....(   )


 "0"     ""...
...*1* ()-  ,  ?    ?
 ... 020  030  4 ...       ?     -   ?        ,    ....
*2*-        . -...
    140  ...
.

----------


## .

,     2008. ,      ?

----------


## Olga376

.  2008 .    -       .     . ..     .  4 .  .           -  ?     ?

----------


## .

> 0.      -   .


 



> ...  "0"  "" ...   ....(   )


 ,        .      :Smilie: 



> ,     2008. ,      ?






> .  2008 .    -       .     . ..     .  4 .  .           -  ?     ?


      -   ,      .
       .

----------

> 0.      -   .


     .   :     2008       ?
  -  2   980   ,  3   644 .    ,      4  2008 ?

----------


## .

> , ,   ?...
> 
>   - :          2502.    .        ,     ?


 




> *    .*
> -      .
>   3,  9, 10.
>        -    / (    )?     =    ?


       ,       . 




> "0"     ""...
> ...*1* ()-  ,  ?    ?
>  ... 020  030  4 ...       ?     -   ?        ,    ....
> *2*-        . -...
>     140  ...
> .


   -  .     http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381.    .    




> ,    2008        ?
>     ,     2  980 ,   3  - 644 .    ?     4 ? ( 1964  )
> P.S.    4    !


 2    1  (    ),  ,   2

----------


## Feyechka

.        . (   .)    :
=[..(9000)*..(1 .)*1(1,081)*2(0,7)]*15%*2(..     ...)
 -   ,  ,    3 ,      ?    ?
 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

4-,       .       -   ?

----------


## .

> (..     ...)


    .  ?



> -   ,  ,    3 ,      ?    ?


 .        ?
**,  4-     .  ,          ,     3-

----------


## Sarry

, . 

 ,   .

  .   . 
   ()  .

  "   "     ?

   ",  ..."   ?    ?   ? 

 .

----------

26.2

----------


## Sarry

..   "" ( )   ?

----------

- 30  2008 .

,          ,   -  7 ?

      2  2008  (  ),   9   2008  ?

----------

,    ;
   ;

----------


## spyworm67

"       ",       :Smilie: 
      ...              ...

----------


## Sarry

**
  ,   -.  26.2  .
 -   4 ,   .

----------


## .

> ,          ,   -  7 ?


  + 1 
     2 ,    .

----------


## .

*spyworm67*,         .

----------

...   
  (    . )     (  110)  2() -    ?
 -     (60.24)...  ...    ?

----------

> + 1 
>      2 ,    .


 , ..   ,      .
         ,  ,    .

   3864/12*6+3864/365 = 1932+10,59 = 1942,59 ???

----------

*Sarry*,

----------


## .

> 3864/365


 ,   322/30.     .  ,         .

----------

.  ,       ,       . ,      ?        ?
   15%   ( )!

----------


## Ego

http://www.rvcgnivc.ru/



   ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------



----------


## Instinkt

! :       2008 22465,            31134 .?
         1152017  003 ?    ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Na28ta

> ,      ?        ?
>    15%   ( )!


    .  ,   ,       .

----------

!!   ,   ( ),         ( . )  ?   ,   ?     ,     ??

----------


## Elena77

1  2008    .   .     .
     .       ?

, ....  :Smilie:

----------


## Petra

**  ( 3  .)    ?    ?    :Embarrassment: 


> 3.     :

----------


## Na28ta

> !!   ,   ( ),         ( . )  ?   ,   ?     ,     ??


   ....       .    , .. .     (  ,     ), ...     ,    : ",        ".  ,    , ...

----------


## .

> ! :       2008 22465,            31134 .?
>          1152017  003 ?    ?


         ,    ,     ,       .   



> 1  2008    .   .     .
>      .       ?
> 
> , ....


      3-.   




> **  ( 3  .)    ?    ?


 --     .   (0)  1   .

----------


## 15

, ,  .   ,  ,     13 %.    -    :             ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

,    ,    .

----------

> ,       .      .    ?

----------

> ,       .      .    ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## samoychka

:
  Instinkt  
 ! :       2008 22465,            31134 .? 
   .       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Instinkt

.       .

----------

> .


   -    ?   ?  ?

----------


## Feyechka

[QUOTE=.;51928025]   .  ?
    .
 .        ?
, ..    .

----------

. -6%,   .  -  ,       .        .   ,    .

----------

> -


 


>

----------


## Tatusha

,            ???

----------

, ?
 ,      ...
        ?

----------


## .

*Tatusha*,   .          :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> , ..    .


  ,   3       .
        ?   4   ,      ,

----------


## Tatusha

> *Tatusha*,   .


  ,   . 30  3   ,   .    . :Redface:

----------

,        - / 20  21.03.2008 - -24 000 ?

----------

,    ?  :Embarrassment: 
 :Smilie:

----------

, ,      ,      4.        (  ),      ,   ?
!

----------


## .

.

----------


## Na28ta

,   ,          -         , ..      ...

----------


## sushkinaL

, .
   6%,       ()   ,       4 .       ?

----------


## Na28ta

,    ...         (. - ),   .  ?

----------


## .

,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> (. - ),   .  ?

----------


## Na28ta

, ..

----------


## sushkinaL

> ,       ?


-,        , 
-,    ,       -     18%       ,        :yes:

----------


## .

> -,        ,


    ,   ? 



> ,


 .     , ?      -   ?       :Wink:

----------


## nao

.  .     ,   -         (        15 %)           (    )?
 .

----------


## .

*nao*,       .   . 
    .      ,   .

----------

(6%)         ???  ,         ,   .
..         ,   ...

----------


## .



----------


## 434

, ,    ,     "   ..."      ?       ,  0?

.

----------


## tit

> ,  0?


     1,        
(     ). .  1,   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## 434

> 1,        
> (     ). .  1,   ...


   ,   ,  ..

----------


## NastjaK

) ,    , -  ? 3-6-9-.  ,         (!!!)?    .     :Embarrassment: ?
 - ,   6% -   -  .   -      -   ,   .. .         .  ,  ,   ,     ,       :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
, )

----------


## .

> 


     4   .



> .


  ,       ,     ?      ,    ?

----------


## NastjaK

> ,    ?


   .  ,   ,      - .     ,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ulanas

1152017  1110018          11    .            1152017  .

----------


## .

.        1 ,   ?

----------


## Ulanas

:Smilie:

----------


## sushkinaL

> ,   ? 
> 
>  .     , ?      -   ?


                ,       -        ,     . :Wink:

----------


## Elena Yar 77

(, -)    
                         ,      ,        ??   .. ..

----------


## .

> ,       -        ,


 -,         ,     . -,    ,       01.01.2006,           -    .
,          .      ,      ,    .

----------


## .

*Elena Yar 77*,  .  


> :                        150 . ,           ,      ,          ?
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
>  8  2008 . N 03-11-04/3/546
> 
>    -        . 26.3 "            "     ( - )         ,   ,  .
> ...

----------


## Elena Yar 77

....
    ,     ,     ,      ( )     ,    ()  .         , ,  (, )       .
.......

----------


## Elena Yar 77

..    ,  -   27 12 2008..

----------


## Elena Yar 77

2 ..  :Embarrassment: !!!!       ..      . ..  :Frown:

----------


## .

*Elena Yar 77*,        ?  ,     -    ,

----------


## pageUp

,     6%,     .            6%    ?

----------


## .



----------


## pageUp

*.*,

----------


## 1bcr

15% -     
   --

----------

> ,     "   ..."      ?


,     

*1bcr*,   ?

----------


## Arianna

,     ?      ?

----------


## Teletu

,       2-          . (-   ,     (((()

----------


## Na28ta

> ,     ?      ?


   ...  ?

----------


## Na28ta

> ,       2-          . (-   ,     (((()


  2-    ?

----------

-   ...   ?

----------


## Na28ta

,   .

----------


## Teletu

> 2-    ?


      .
 ,     10 ,  .

----------

> ,   .


 .       ...
   -      ?      " "   ...        :Big Grin:

----------


## 434

.
      -   0(       ).
     ,        1   .

----------


## 434

> -      ?      " "   ...


 .

----------


## Sarov

,  . -1    ?

----------


## Na28ta

> .
>  ,     10 ,  .


      ,     .    ( )       ...  -,  2-   ,   .  ,        ...

----------


## Canada

.! 
, ,     .    (6%).         2008.   :              010 - 014,  ,      , ,       ,     ,
  ,     (.,.)  ,       . , ,  ( , .011,012,013)   3 ,  , ,  2008.,  ,      ,   -  ,   -   2009 .,   **     2008 .,   ,       2009 .,  31        ,   ,     .        (           ,   ,  ,       8-  1      ,        "" !).  :     ,         :     ,     ..         ,   ?

(          :
 V.   2.1 " 

                        "

     14.      010 - 014    

        , 
      ,     ,
  ,    :
         010      3,  5,  6  -   ,  
      2      5      0200,  0300, 0400
;       010   4 -  ,  
   0200   6  2;
       011   3, 5, 6 -   , 
   5   0210, 0310, 0410 ;    011
   4 -  ,      0210  
6  2;
        012, 013, 014   3, 5, 6 -   ,
      5   0220, 0230, 0240, 0320, 0330, 0340,
0420,  0430,  0440  ;        4 - 
,           0220 - 0240   6
 2.

   !

----------


## .

> .
>  ,     10 ,  .


    .  230. 



> .


   .




> ,  . -1    ?

----------


## .

> ,     (.,.)  ,       .


 . ,        .      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> .


       .       ?

----------


## Teletu

> ,     .    ( )       ...  -,  2-   ,   .  ,        ...


    - (((

----------


## Teletu

> .  230.


   !!!
                )))))

----------


## .



----------


## Na28ta

> !!!
>                 )))))


          .   (  )    ,   -  .  ,  , , ,      :Frown:  (,       ).

----------


## Arianna

> ...  ?


  ,     .       .        .
         ?

----------

> 


  ,   ?

----------


## Teletu

> ,     .       .        .
>          ?


   ?

----------


## Na28ta

...

----------

...  ,   ,     ,     6 %,  ...   ,     ,    ... 
1-      12        ,  1 ?
2 -      ,         ,         ,        12 ?
3 -         3500,    2500,      3800 ,          1750    1250?      ?      1900,         ? 
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

1.       12 ,      - 
2. -       
3.     ,

----------


## Canada

> . ,        .      ?


       ,  ,               ,          ,   ,         / (: ,)   2008 .     ,  , ,  ,  , 10  ,    ,   (   ,    ),    9- ,          , ,         (       011,012,013   /, ,      ?    ,      ( ,          /        ( ),          ,     ),    ?  ,  ,   ,    -  ,   -              . 010    ? ,         ,             (  011,012,013   010   ,     ,       .010 (  ?)      ), , ,        - (  015    2.1), ,      ?  ,           ,      2008,         ?     .,         ,   ,   ,   ,    , , ,  ,    ,  ...   -   ,    ... .,   ,   ,  , ,  ! - -       ,      ,  -       .,  ,     . , ,    ...

----------


## .

,      ,     :Frown: 
    ,    .

----------


## Canada

> ,      ,    
>     ,    .


,    . 

    :

       ,  , ,  ,  , 10  ,    ,   (   ,    ),    9- ,          , ,         (       011,012,013   /, ,      ? 
      ,          ( ,          /        ( ),          ,     )?
, ,  ,      ,  ...      :Redface:

----------


## darkk

,     (,  2),           ,           ,      .

              ?

,                    ?

----------

, .        ,  ,   ...

 3  2
040 - 9000
       1
k1 - 1,018
2 - 0,8 
  100  23350
110,120,130   7783
140 - 3502

  4  3,           ,     010    140   , ?
020 - 3864
040 - 1751
050 - 1751

  5  3.1

020=030        ,  040    1751

----------


## .

> ,  , ,  ,  , 10  ,    ,   (   ,    ),    9- ,          , ,


   -     ,      . 
       -     (  ,  ),    .        :Wink: 
*darkk*,  .            .

----------


## .

**,        ,     .

----------


## Z

> 3  2
> 040 - 9000
>        1
> k1 - 1,018
> 2 - 0,8 
>   100  23350
> 110,120,130   7783




 140-3503




> 4  3


010-3503
020-      ,       .   ,     ()
030-        , ..   . ?     ()

040=   50%   020  
050= 010-040

----------


## Z

> 5  3.1


020-23350
030-23350
040 =   050(.4 3)

    .

----------


## Z

> :
>   4  3





> 040=   50%   020


,    010 .

*     .*

----------

Z    ...    ... ..   ...

----------


## Z

> Z    ...    ... ..   ...



    4  3

020-3864
  ,    ,     .      ,   .

----------


## Canada

> -     ,      . 
>        -     (  ,  ),    .


.!          ,       (   ):

     ,    -  ,   -              . 010    ? 
   ,         ,             (  011,012,013   010   ,     ,       .010 (  ?)      ), , ,        - (  015    2.1), ,      ? 
    ,           ,      2008,         ?     .,         ,   ,   ,   ,    , , ,  ,    ,  ... 
    ,  "" "" ,         "  ...",  - ""  ,  ,    ...  :Frown:   :Redface:

----------


## .

> ,    -  ,   -              . 010    ?


 -  .    ?           ,           :Smilie: 



> , ,        - (  015    2.1)


     ,     ,     ,        .

----------

> 4  3
> 
> 020-3864
>   ,    ,     .      ,   .


      ?   ...

----------


## .

.    ?   -  100%.    ,  %    ?

----------


## Z

> ?


 ,               .       (      ,  ).  .
  , ..  .

----------

,
  2/12/2008;  15%;   ,     , :
1.  2008   ,         
2.  ,       
3. ,        (),   (),         -        ? 
      ?
4.      ?

----------

> 2. -


       ,  ...     ,      3502 ,     .. 3864     .    1751           3864-1751=2113         (        4226)?              10000   100000    (  )...

PS.                      (   1751 )?

----------


## Teletu

> (   1751 )?

----------

,      . 2  -,      2008    ?
!

----------


## .

.   2008

----------


## Canada

> -  .    ?           ,          
>      ,     ,     ,        .


   . 015-... . 2.1. ,   , .,   . 
,    ,    ,       : 

1.  . 010 (011-, 012,013,014-)                 (  ,     ).

2.              () ,    ,         (   ),      ./ (        ,    ,      ./).

3.         ,   . 010 (     ,  ..  ,  ,   ,   ?),     ,     . 010     (      (       )    ()  ,   ?), ,       .

 ""  , , .,    ,   , ,  !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
-       ,         !!!  :Super:

----------

.
     2003 ,   ?

----------

, -  ., .   ,  ....
      ( )   15 %.    .        (   )  .         ?  . :Smilie:

----------

,      ,    


>

----------


## .

**,      .        2008 .          ?   
*Canada*,        ,     .
       ,    .      ,     ,          .

----------


## Hijack

,      .   ,      ?       ,  ..  ,    ,   ,   .       ...    ,   , 1,   " "?      ,     ,

----------

-,!   15%  ( ).    .  ,                .     ,.  ,  -   ...... ?     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,    ???
  .

----------


## saigak

> 15%  ( ).  ,


 :Wow:

----------

> -,!   15%  ( ).    .  ,                .     ,.


     (  )    .    ? ? / ?    . .  .

----------

. ,   . ( )  .    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


  ,    .

----------

,     ,   .    ,     .

----------


## .

?

----------


## Elena Yar 77

,    
1.       ,   ( , , )       (      ),
1.           -            ,    ,?    ,   ,  ,   ,    27 12 2008..       ?

----------


## Elena Yar 77

,        1 ,     ?     ?    15,8 -   , 15.89.1 -          .   55.30

----------

> .   2008


  !

----------


## Elena Yar 77

.,           2   ,,               - , , , , ,       ,  ,,          ,,,    ?

----------


## .

.    ,         . ,

----------

.  ,               (  20-   )?  .

----------


## Hijack

> ,      .   ,      ?       ,  ..  ,    ,   ,   .       ...    ,   , 1,   " "?      ,     ,


    ?

----------


## .

50 .        ,

----------


## .

*Hijack*,       ???

----------

> 50 .        ,


 .    " "?  ,   ,  ?

----------


## .

,,         4.2008.        .   !

----------

-     ( 6%)   3-?

----------



----------


## Na28ta

> .    " "?  ,   ,  ?


  ,   .      .

----------


## bsa-plc

4-   "    "      .    ?

----------


## .

4-   ?

----------

,     ,       ?

----------


## Teletu

-        . ?

----------


## .

?        .         2009 
    ,      .  ,   2,    .     (  ),

----------

?

----------


## .

**,      .   ,    ,   , ..

----------

,       -  ,  -  , /     . +        (    31.05.2010    )

----------

!!!

----------


## .

** ,    ???  -    ,   ,         .        :Smilie:

----------

:Wow:     ????  , ...  - ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?        .         2009 
>     ,      .  ,   2,    .     (  ),


      ?

----------


## .

15 .

----------


## Hijack

> *Hijack*,       ???


 , () 235

----------

., , ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## accountingathome

> .          .        .


    (, ) 3  . 
:  ?
:  ,      
:???
,      .
:  ?
:     . . ...

     , ,     ?  ,      2 ?         ?
   .
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

.     .
   .

----------


## .

*Hijack*,  1. -    , 1  2  0.

----------

> ?


    -                 :Smilie: 
, ,   -     ,     :Smilie: 
,             -      ?         :Big Grin: ?

----------


## accountingathome

*.,* , 




> ,             -      ?        ?


         (         :Smilie: ),             (    ,  )
 :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

> ,     ,       ?


     1 ,     (       ), ..,   ,      ...     :    ,  ...

----------


## Elena Yar 77

.K.      .. 
      ,   ( , , )       (      ),
1.           -            ,    ,?    ,   ,  ,   ,    27 12 2008.. 
    ?    -      -   ,    ,   ..  ,,     ,,            ..   :Frown:

----------


## .

,    .      .          -      
   .      ,

----------


## OlgaSp

,    (6%)         2008,     .      .      2008      ?       ?

----------


## .

50  .
      .
  ,       -    50

----------


## OlgaSp

?  :Smilie:     ?   ?

----------

...  , 
    . ...  :Frown: 
,      (6%)  ...
 ...      .
,  ...    -  .
.

----------


## .

?     .  - ,    ,    1 ,     
 ,    ,         ?

----------


## bsa-plc

15%      ?  ,    ?

----------


## .

*bsa-plc*,  ...           ?     ,   ?   :Frown:

----------

, , -,   IT-,   ...
    ,      ...
      ( \ ),   ?
   ,       ...
      ?
..   +. ?
      \,     (6%)?

----------


## .

**,    -.        .  ,     ,   .

----------

,      ?
 ,       ?

----------


## .



----------

...
  ,  .  :Smilie:

----------

,  ...
     ,    ...               .   ...
 ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ?     ?   ?


  -      :Smilie:

----------


## chernusha

2007    -11?

----------


## chernusha

50  ?    ?    - ?

----------


## chernusha

2007           .    10%  .

----------


## .

**,  .



> 2007    -11?


   ?    10%    .
    50     . .126

----------

. 

    ...  - ,         :Smilie:       ,     , ..   . 

   ,     ,  9    ,  4-       3-...  

    ,  " ,      () " =    -      -     =  ...!   :Embarrassment: 
(. 130 =  . 080 -  . 110 -  . 120)


 ,  ?

----------


## .

3      ?     4 ?
 -       6%

----------


## L125

3 ,   699  6999,   ?    3   ,     .,! :Wink:

----------


## .

,      .     ,       ,

----------

> 3      ?     4 ?
>  -       6%


      4- . 

      , (           ),     "  "        .

      ,   2-,     ,     6%,  6% -    !

----------


## .

> "  "        .


  ?       .              ???
    - .     ,    6%,    ,  ,        .             .
  ,        4 ,        .    .     .

----------


## hevenz

!      . ,     :     :

1.     
2.        

  20   :Frown: 

,     ?  ?
 ?           ?    ?

----------

> - .     ,    6%,    ,  ,        .


 ..!    !         !

----------


## .

> 


      -   50   :Smilie:    ,    .       



> 


        .    .         (      ).

----------


## hevenz

> -   50     ,    .       
> 
>        .    .         (      ).


!  :Smilie:   ,            2008     ?

----------


## .

.      50   .      .

----------


## tvman

?       ,      .

----------


## .

*tvman*,  ,     .      3- .   ,    .
   ,   )

----------

.   15%.      -   ?   .

----------


## .



----------

?   ?         ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## tvman

*.*, . 3-    .                     .   ,      3-   ?       ?    ?

----------


## .

3- ,        .

----------

> 


            -          .        .      ?

----------


## .

.      .
 -

----------

.

----------

> .


    ?    ?  ?

----------

?

----------


## .

.       .
-      ? ?

----------

()             31 .            2008.     2007.
 ,  . ,         ,        .    ?

----------


## .

> ()             31 .


    .   


> ** (   ) **


     "  "  "  "?

----------

> .       .
> -      ? ?


   .  ,     ,    ,   .      /. .

----------


## .

,  ,   .  -    ?  ?

----------

,          2008(((
      , ..   ,  ,       ,  II, III     , ..         .         (((     ?         ,      ?   ,     ?

----------

.         .    .      -        .     -    1 ,   9 ,           ?

----------


## Teletu

,    ....
 ?

----------

,    .

----------


## Teletu

))))

----------

> ,  ,   .  -    ?  ?


  . .        .    " ".           \.          ,    ,      ,..    ,        -.       15% . ?

----------

> -    1 ,   9 ,           ?


     )))))

----------

> .        "  "  "  "?


 ,            .
       ,     ,         ..  31.12.      ,   .             .        ,    .

 .

----------


## .

**,      -.    ,  .     ,    .     ,   ,    ,   . , ,        ,      .
**,     ,           .   ,        ().      
            .

----------

. : "4.      (  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)    30 . "   . 30   ??? 1  2009??
,      2008???   6% .

----------


## .

**,     , 1    .      30 ,   1    25 .      .
      1   .

----------

. -..     ?  :Smilie:  ..   30   ,   25 .  1 , ..  , , ... ...   . -  ...  ,      , , ?

----------


## .

> , , ?

----------


## kaokao

,     ,  .120       , ..      3       1 .+2 .+3 .

----------


## .

,    .    .
   ,     .120,  . 



> ..      3

----------


## kaokao

,       (  . 130    . 140     ).  .130       :  (80 .) - ,  ,   50%    (.110) - .120.       3 .     . 30  .  , ..     ,

----------


## .

130    (1 , , 9 ),   140 (   )    (1 , , 9 ).

----------


## ta48

> ()             31 .
>    .  
> :
>  (   )     
>     "  "  "  "?


  -  ,  .  :Embarrassment: 
   6%,   2008   .   2007    48 .  48       2007   -      2008 ?

----------

2007

----------


## Teletu

> .


      ?

----------

, 
1.    3-;   -    (   ...   )          ?  
2. ,         1 ,   ,   " ,               "    ?    ?

----------


## ta48

> 6%,   2008   .   2007    48 .  48       2007   -      2008 ?





> 2007


.        2007 ?

  :
        2007  (48 )    ?       ? 
      2009 ,      :  2007    2009 ? 
 :Frown: 
.

----------

,  2008     ..    ,       ?  :Frown:

----------

> 2009 ,      :  2007    2009 ?


  2007

----------


## .

> 3-;   -    (   ...   )          ?


  3-?   2-,     ,   . 3-        .



> ,         1 ,   ,   " ,               "    ?    ?


     .



> ,  2008     ..    ,       ?


    ?     (
**,    ,   ,            .       ....

----------


## tvman

3  2008    ?
         :
1.  . ,    ,     
2.  1.    
3.  6.  ,   ()  /  
 ?
        6.  1,       ?

----------


## .

1-3   . ,

----------


## ta48

> ,    ,   ,            .       ....


, ,    .    .
.

----------


## tvman

*.*,               
1.  1.        ,    13%																																																																																																																							
2.  2.        ,    30%																																																																																																																							
3.  3.        ,    35%

----------

> 3-?   2-,     ,   . 3-        .


    ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*tvman*,  ,      :Embarrassment: 
*ta48*,    -   ,          ,     .

----------


## ta48

.

----------

> ,
>   2/12/2008;  15%;   ,     , :
> 1.  2008   ,         
> 2.  ,       
> 3. ,        (),   (),         -        ? 
>       ?
> 4.      ?


     , ... ,     
             1 (    ,   0)

    -      (     ,      -6),    :         ,  ,   - -     **, 
*,   *

----------

1. 
2  
3  
4  



> -


 ?



>

----------

,       (  20),   ,    ?

  ,    ,    ,    - ,  -                      -6,   -,       "     " ,         :Wow: 
 :     ????
:  
  ,   ,  

P.S. **,   ,

----------

> 


 55 


> ,


... ?

----------


## .

**,  -6?   .          359  ?
        ,             :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,   !   !    !

----------


## _

,    ,          2008.  1110018(    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 . 
   ?         ?
   15%  .
!

----------


## .

50

----------


## Teletu

> ?


  . 
  ,   ,   ,     .
PS.( )     ,           ,        ))))))))))))))    !!

----------


## .

-       ,

----------

> **,  -6?   .          359  ?


 ,      

 22  2008 . N 03-01-15/10-303
" ,     . . 5  6 ,    ,   ,       ()        -      ,     ,  . 3 . *          .*"

    (.3),   ,   ,  , ,     ???

----------

-6    ,          ,    -6

----------

,       -1 ,  2009 ,    05.02.2008 .

----------


## .

**,       ,    )     ,     :Smilie: 
**,    2009   .            http://www.klerk.ru/blank/

----------


## lalu

, .,    ,       2008.,   ?      .   .

----------

> **,       ,    )     ,    
> **,    2009   .            http://www.klerk.ru/blank/


 ,     ? :yes:

----------


## .

*lalu*,

----------


## lalu

*..,*  ,   ,  ,    .
    .    /.  .   .

----------


## lalu

,           ,       , ,   .  -  ?

----------


## .

*lalu*,        ?   ?



> ,   .  -  ?


      -   ""?
      -

----------


## lalu

> *lalu*,        ?   ?
>       -   ""?
>       -



*.*,       .         .

   ,   /  .    . ,  ,     .
  ,        (   )    ,       ,    . ,      .

----------


## .

*lalu*,       50%    .    ,   .    ,    ,     .
     ,   ,       .      ,      ,      ()   20 .        



> ,        (   )    ,


  ,     ,      ,              1000.      5000.

----------


## lalu

*.*,  !
     /   .   .
  !

----------

> *.*,  !
>      /   .   .
>   !


,  ,                ,            ,   (  )

----------


## .

> 


  ,         



> ,


   ?  ,  ,  .     ,    (   )

----------


## VeronI

, ,   ,  6%,   (2008)   .
     . (,        )
 20      .
     ,       .

----------


## .

. ,           ,

----------

> ,         
>    ?  ,  ,  .     ,    (   )


 ,     ,               ,    ,        ( ) ?

----------


## VeronI

> . ,           ,


.

  ?    ,    .                     ?

  ,            ?

----------


## .

> .                    ?


 ,      ,   .     .  100 .



> ,            ?


  .

----------

,,  -4.     .,    ,     .     ? ,  6%.   -            ?

----------


## .

**,   6%      .   4-   .
   .   ,

----------

, !

----------

!     -      !!!!

----------


## baceva

! 
   ,   -      ?         ,  , ,             2009.

----------


## Na28ta

> ! 
>    ,   -      ?         ,  , ,             2009.


 :EEK!:         20 ... ,   ...

----------


## .

*baceva*,      (       ),      2009 .         ,       . 



> ,   .


  ,   ?

----------


## irbek

, !      17.12.08.   -  .  ( ) ,       !    ,      30    ,     !   -, ,  ,   -         -    1 ?!

----------


## .

3-.    30 ,   30 ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## kaokao

.       .  (.110)    ,      110    (1 , , 9 ),

----------


## .

*kaokao*,  .     -      .     ,       (    50%   , )

----------

,        ?

----------

,         -

----------

?

----------

,

----------


## .

**,  ,

----------

,           ?

----------



----------

> 


      :    ,      ,      ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


       ,  ,  ?

----------



----------

, -,    :     2008,   /   ...   -   ()   ?!

----------


## .



----------


## Na28ta

> ,   ?


    - ,   :Frown: .          2006 . Ÿ     ,       (  5-10)...

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,    ,           :Wink:

----------

-         .
 :      ,        - .?          ?

----------

> - ,  .          2006 . Ÿ     ,       (  5-10)...


 .
 !
  ,  ,   ,  3 .  ,    ,  4    ,      , /     ,     ,     ,  ,     ,     (    ),           ,   ?  ?

----------


## .

> ,        - .?          ?


    . -      (        .



> 


     ?  ,   . 
      .      ,     - - ,

----------

[QUOTE=.;51954820]   . -      (        .

     ,    ,     3 ,          ???

----------

3    
   2-

----------

> . -      (        .
>      ?  ,   . 
>       .      ,     - - ,


         ,      ,          2008  ,        ?

----------

> 3    
>    2-


..    ,  3-    ,        ? 
     2-     3-     ?

----------

> 3


 
   2-

----------


## .

> ?


  -?       ,

----------

.

----------

1  2009.    ,    ,     2008    . 183  ( 30% )      2009    1  (   )???

----------

> 2-


   ,    ,

----------


## Na28ta

> *Na28ta*,    ,


-, .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .     ,  ,       :yes: .

----------


## Omenofluck

OOO,  6%  

 . 
    19,       ,      , .. " 2-".         ,     . 

      2  ( 8),    ,   ,     ,  "      200 ... ".       ,     ,  ? 

.

----------


## .

> , .. " 2-".


     .     



> ,   ,     ,  "      200 ... ".


    .      ,   ,    . 
 ,     2008   .  .

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=244738

----------

,  !      . ,      (  ,    30%   2007 ).         (  ,        ).  ?   -      ,       ?   ? ?   ?       ?      ?    ?
 !!!

----------


## .

> ,


  ,  .                 .



> -      ,       ?


           .       ?

----------

> ,  !      . ,      (  ,    30%   2007 ).         (  ,        ).  ?   -      ,       ?   ? ?   ?       ?      ?    ?
>  !!!


            ,  ,           "",..

----------


## webuser

15% 




    ?

----------


## tit

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...ED%E5%ED%E8%E5.

----------


## Folia

!
 -   .  2008            ,           .       - ,   ,      1 ?

----------


## .



----------


## Folia

!   :yes:

----------

!




        5-  ...      ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,  ,           "",..


 , ,        2009     ?   ,       2009       ?

----------


## Teletu

,    (((
   , ,      ?

----------

1 7,7     1-5?

----------

2006 ., ,      ,   .  2009 . .   "      
 "      + ?

----------

> ,    (((
>    , ,     ?


  ,     ()      ()

----------


## .

> ,        2009     ?   ,       2009       ?


 .

**,     ,  ?   :Frown:

----------


## Teletu

> ,     ()      ()


    ((((((((((((((((((((
-     .
PS.       .   ?        .?

----------

> .


   ,    , ..        ... (  ),
..      1.      2008   2.         .....()  /,     ,  .     ,           :Big Grin:   () -    ...   ,      ...

----------

[QUOTE=.;51960747].

       ?   ?

----------


## .

> ?   ?


  .  .

----------


## Teletu

> ,    , ..        ... (  ),
> ..      1.      2008   2.         .....()  /,     ,  .     ,            () -    ...   ,      ...


  ,            . ((((((((((
,        .

----------


## .

*Teletu*,     ,    ?

----------

> ,            . ((((((((((





> Teletu,     ,    ?


 !  ,            :Big Grin:

----------


## olgad-29

!     : , - 15 .      .   1  2   - ?

----------

> ,




      5 ,       ?

----------


## gilina_tp

,  ,         ?    ?
   .
      1.03?
!

----------


## Teletu

> ,  ,         ?    ?
>    .


         .    ,    ,     ,              (     ,       )

----------

*gilina_tp*, ,       ,         ))) 




> 1.03?


"     ,     ()      ,     ()    ,     ,    ,       10           .            .
(      25.10.2001 N 138-,  .    31.12.2002 N 198-)"

----------


## .

> 5 ,       ?


    .      . ,     ,  ,       .

----------


## Inga_rzn

.  :Wow:   ,    .    ,          , .              . 
      ?         ,     .       ,       .  ?

----------

> ?


      ,    ,    ,       (),         ( ).         ...   -... -  .

----------


## Inga_rzn

.       ,    .      ,       ?

----------


## .



----------


## buhgalterok

2009.?           ?
P.S.      15%,    .

----------


## Na28ta

.         ,        ...

----------


## saigak

> ...


   ,      2009 .   2008 ,   01.04.      .

----------


## buhgalterok

,    0,6%.     -       - ?  ,  ? 
    ,     , ?

----------


## buhgalterok

> ,      2009 .   2008 ,   01.04.      .


 ,       :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

> ,


 ,       .      ,         ...

----------


## Na28ta

> ,    0,6%.     -       - ?  ,  ?


     ?  ,      .   ,   ,    (     )    .

----------


## buhgalterok

> ?  ,      .   ,   ,    (     )    .


,  .

----------


## Na28ta

,   ...

----------


## buhgalterok

,     :Smilie:

----------


## Viola1945

,  (       ,..   6-7 ).  ?..   ?
   :  (6%)  (  ).  -    ,..      ,      .          ?

----------

> ?

----------


## Velhod

1    "()", ,      ?     .

----------



----------

,   !        ,      .     ,      :yes: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Velhod

**, ! ! :8:

----------

,   .
,   ,  6%,   - .
    4  2008.    ,   .      2008    . . - 2576 , . . - 1288 . 
  1152017:
 010 - 77360 
 060 - 77360 
 080 - 4642
 110 - ?

----------

-!         ,   15%,   .        ,      , ..         .   .

----------

> -!         ,   15%,   .        ,      , ..         .   .


,    : ,,  2009 . 2008-

----------

> ,    : ,,  2009 . 2008-


,   !              ?     , ..      . .

----------

> ,   !              ?     , ..      . .


  5-        .   10 000 .-   .

----------

> 5-        .   10 000 .-   .


,          ?     2- ,     ,      .       ,                ?         ,   ?
   ,   , "    ,     ,     ".

----------

> ,          ?     2- ,     ,      .       ,                ?         ,   ?
>    ,   , "    ,     ,     ".


    , ,      ,?      .
   ,  -  .   -     ?

----------

> , ,      ,?      .
>    ,  -  .   -     ?


,    .     , , -,         ,   .   ?  ...

----------

> ,    .     , , -,         ,   .   ?  ...


,- ,      ,       .    ,          1- ,   .

----------


## vika-s

> ,   .
> ,   ,  6%,   - .
>     4  2008.    ,   .      2008    . . - 2576 , . . - 1288 . 
>   1152017:
>  010 - 77360 
>  060 - 77360 
>  080 - 4642
>  110 - ?


 110 - 2321 (  50%   )

----------

> 110 - 2321 (  50%   )


   ,   "  50%"?
 110-2321 .

----------


## 42

, ,  ...    (   ).
  , 2...    .         . ....       ,    ...   ...    ,    ...,,     (  ,  ?)  ...

----------


## .



----------

> 110 - 2321 (  50%   )





> 110-2321 .


 !!!!! , -   -   .  ,   ;-))
 !

----------


## 42

,,         :yes:     ...     ...

----------


## .

-   .            :Wink:  
   .       .

----------


## 42

,...  ,..   ,    ...  ,   -...    :Embarrassment:     - !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Vedmak

> , ,  ...    (   ).
>   , 2...    .         . ....       ,    ...   ...    ,    ...,,     (  ,  ?)  ...


   .        .          INSTALL   "   PDF417(3.0.8).msi).

             .

----------


## 42

> .        .          INSTALL   "   PDF417(3.0.8).msi).
> 
>              .


 !!!! :yes:   !!!!! :Rotate:

----------


## vika-s

> 


  ,   ,     ,

----------


## vika-s

, -,  2009        , ( 2008   ,   )

----------


## .

,    .     .



> ,   ,


        ,  ?     .

----------


## Alex.Kh.

.
        . ..   - 1932    ,      .

    3  2008      1932,

     110   . 2*1932=3864  1932?

   ,  3864 . ,      -       ?
!

----------


## .

,        .

----------

> ,,            ...     ...


           .       -.     - ,  .

----------

:            ,       46              ?!

----------

> :            ,       46              ?!


  :      -  ?

----------


## vika-s

> ,  ?     .


   ,     ,  -

----------

> ,     ,  -


--   ,

----------


## .

> ,


              -   :Wink:

----------


## Viola1945

> ,  (       ,..   6-7 ).  ?..   ?
>    :  (6%)  (  ).  -    ,..      ,      .          ?


    . , ,         ,  .     ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## Mela

> :            ,       46              ?!


 
      -  (     )
   ?        -  .    -    :Frown:

----------


## .

*Mela*,   ,   .          .

----------


## -

2 (    .) !     ,      21.02.09.       -   ?  -    ,  ,  .  . -?  .

----------


## -7

*-*,     .      .     .




> ,      21.02.09


 21.02.2009 ???-    - .   -    .

----------


## .

> .


       .145.

----------

6% (  2 2008)
   ;   ,          3  2008.

 , 
 ( )   ,
    2008    ,        3  2008  , 
,         110  2.

*   ?*

  1  60   - ?

----------

.  ,  .

: ,  6%,    ,  / (   ),  ,  .      ,      ,     9  ( 5   -    ),   387 .

1.       -  () ? (   ,    ).
2.     ,   110  (  )   387 .? (  9 .       2008 ).
3.       ,    140  (  ) -     ,    ,   ,  110 (  )?
4.     ,      ?

 .

----------

> ),  ,


 ,   ()
1.  -  
4. http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1151085.htm

----------


## .

> ?


 .      ,         .   -   ,        ,

----------



----------


## iyan74

!    (6%). , ,        ?   :Smilie:            . !   :Smilie:

----------


## NATALYA*

!   ,     15%. :    9       .         .           ?      ...
   .  2-   030     ,    060  .    ?      ? 
     , -      :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> , ,        ?


  .        ,      ,

----------


## .

> 2-   030     ,    060  .


 .



> ?


  .

----------


## -

:             ? (     ,     ) 
 !

----------


## .

*-*,          ,     ,       .
    ,    145 .   ? -  ?

----------


## lena.sal

!.  -  6%  .     ,    . :      3    .   20  ( ?)             ,  ,   .    ,          -   ,     ,      ,  2.       ,       ?

----------


## Na28ta

1  (  " "),    ,    1 ,     .        20-.    ,  -   .       ,             100  ...

----------


## .

> 100  .


 100     . 50.

----------

> !.  -  6%  .     ,    . :      3    .   20  ( ?)             ,  ,   .    ,          -   ,     ,      ,  2.       ,       ?


        ?
      ?   ?

----------


## Na28ta

> 100     . 50.


  :Redface: .



> ?       ?   ?


        .

----------


## lena.sal

,       .   ,    -      ,      ?  ,       30  ( 30 ?),    ?.   -    ,          ,       2 , 3 .

----------


## Vedmak

> ,       .   ,    -      ,      ?


                        -11.            - ,        .

   .

----------


## Na28ta

30        ,     .    1,   ,        .    .   ....

----------


## lena.sal

.

----------

, , ( 6%),       .,   ...     , ,    "  ()  , . .    .   2008." ???

----------


## Markisa1979

,           ?  !!!

----------


## saigak

> ,           ?  !!!


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=238754

----------


## .

**,   ?

----------

> **,   ?


.   .         ,     , ..            ( .),  2008 .

----------

> ,           ?  !!!


   .

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,        .          :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

*.*, .   :Embarrassment:  ,   ...     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=247420

----------

15 ,   (  ).   .....1.  .  .    ....2.   .  ....3.     .     ....       .    .,  .   .... ....        , ,  ?   ,     ?   ,     ,   ?

----------


## -7

> 15 ,   (  ).


   - ,  ?

----------

> - ,  ?


  , ,       ,        ?      ...  , , .

----------


## .

**,       ?

----------

> **,       ?


,    .

----------

> ,    .


,      20  2009,   , -3  -  .
    -  .
  ,  .
  01.03    .

----------

> ,      20  2009,


   ..... ..... ....

----------

6%  . 1982 ..
 ,  .  2008       3864 .(2576-.,1288-.)

----------

> 6%  . 1982 ..
>  ,  .  2008       3864 .(2576-.,1288-.)


  -       ?

----------

> -       ?

----------

> 6%  . 1982 ..
>  ,  .  2008       3864 .(2576-.,1288-.)





> 


   :
. ,   ,       2008 ? 150 .   .  3864 .

----------

> :
> . ,   ,       2008 ? 150 .   .  3864 .


 -,   :
    150 .?    - 2006 .   2008 .        :

----------

150

----------

!!!
      582

----------


## tule

2008    .    (6%).     .    .   2576 (1965 . .).       140   2576?     2008.   . 030   ,  . 060 - 2576?        ""    ....  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 2008    .    (6%).     .    .   2576 (1965 . .).       140   2576?     2008.   . 030   ,  . 060 - 2576?        ""    ....


 ? ?    ,     2008,     !

----------


## tule

?        ...     ,   ?

----------

> ?        ...     ,   ?


  , , .
           01.03.2009 .
       ,    ,  .

----------


## tule

> , , .
>            01.03.2009 .
>        ,    ,  .


 060  ???

----------


## .



----------


## tule

> 


  !     3-   ,    (. )   ?

----------

> , , ( 6%),       .,   ...     , ,    "  ()  , . .    .   2008." ???





> :
>   .  
> ,   ?
> 
> .   .         ,     , ..            ( .),  2008 .


   :      ?

----------


## .

**,        
*tule*,       3-?

----------


## lena.sal

,     ,     3   2 ,    . ,

----------


## tule

> **,        
> *tule*,       3-?


    2008   ..

----------

> ,     3   2


 ,   .
2-   ,    ;
3-  ,  ,

----------


## .

> 2008   ..


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tule

> 


     ?   , ,    ,  -   3- ...             ? ,    :Redface:

----------

> , ,    ,  -   3- ..


      ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .

----------


## tule

> ?


    . ..  ..

----------


## .

*tule*,     - ,    -    .             ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lena.sal

> ,   .
> 2-   ,    ;
> 3-  ,  ,


  .  -         ,      :Razz:

----------


## tule

> *tule*,     - ,    -    .             ?


, ..     (.  ) :Smilie:

----------

> .


  :Wink: 


> 


    ?


> 


    ?

----------

> , ..     (.  )


  ,      .

----------


## tule

> ,      .


...   ,      .     ,       .

----------

> ...


       ...    ?     ,      ?

----------

!  ?   15%  .        .            \.             .    (-,).    ,    ...           100 .        30 .,  \  70 .    ?    100 .       ?        ?  - ?

----------

, ...

----------

> , ...


...   ,   , .....

----------

100   30

----------

> 100   30


   .   -  ?

----------

,

----------

> ...   ,      .     ,       .


   ,  .,   /  ?     /,     ?

----------


## tule

> ,  .,   /  ?     /,     ?

----------


## .

.          .

----------

, ,  (,  ,   )   .                .        .     .    ,   ,             .  
1.         2.1       :      ,      ,      ,     ,     ,       ?
2.   ,       ,        ?     ?

----------


## .

1.    . 
2. .

----------

, .. ,         ,   15 ? (    -  15  (,   ?)   ,   31 , ..    ).   ? 
  :          2007 . ..     .       .  2008 .  .       2008 .   2007 .                ?

----------


## .

**,   .   ,      .       . 



> ?


  .

----------

.   ,      . 
 ,   ,         15 , .         ,         ,   ""?   ,     15 ?

----------


## .

,      ,      .      2009

----------

.,   ,  .

----------

> 


     .       3-?  ,   .

----------


## hiker

,      ? ,      . ? /  / :Redface:

----------

:

1.     -4-1  -4-2      
2.   ....  -4-1  -4-2
3.   
4.   

5.

----------


## .

1. 
2. 
3. 
5.

----------


## Vedmak

> :
> 
> 1.     -4-1  -4-2      
> 2.   ....  -4-1  -4-2
> 3.   
> 4.   
> 5.





> 1. 
> 2. 
> 3. 
> 5.


           .      :

1. 1
2. 1
3. 
4. 
5.

----------


## .

1  2     1.  -4     .,    ,    1

----------

:Smilie:

----------

:





**

----------


## .



----------

> ,      ? ,      . ? /  /


   .
  ,   , ,?

----------

?    ?

----------


## .

,      -

----------

?        .   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## hiker

> .
>   ,   , ,?


   ,      / /

----------


## .

.

----------

> ,      / /


   : ,

----------


## Taiska

,             2008.     .
      .

----------

> ,             2008.     .
>       .


50 .

----------


## 42

> ,             2008.     .
>       .


  :Wow:

----------

> .


,               ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


, !

----------


## hiker

> : ,


   ?       -   .               .    ,        ?

----------


## .

> ,        ?


   ,         .         .
  ,     ,   ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## hiker

> .


     ,      ,      :Frown:           .                ?

----------

,      ... 3- ?

----------


## .

*hiker*,      .             -      -  ?
             -

----------


## .

> ,      ... 3- ?


      ?

----------


## hiker

> *hiker*,      .             -      -  ?
>              -


     ,      ,    -   ,   ?      -  ,  .      -       .         :yes:

----------

(  ,   )   50?
     :   ?

----------

> (  ,   )   50?
>      :   ?


 ,   , 1   ,     500 .(  -  ).     ,   .

----------

> ?


,       :Frown: 

     3  ?

----------


## .

.     .     ,      .

----------


## .

**,   3-

----------


## hiker

,    -  :Redface:

----------


## gra_nat

,      .?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Alex Kh.

! 
    ... 
    6%.       .
    :
        :
"                                         
 .   .       ,     :       18210301000010000110       (, ),      4  2008 ."

      5      .

    ???

----------

> ! 
>     ... 
>     6%.       .
>     :
>         :
> "                                         
>  .   .       ,     :       18210301000010000110       (, ),      4  2008 ."
> 
>       5      .
> ...


 ,   .    ?

----------

> ,   .    ?


          ""   11.12.2007

----------

> ""   11.12.2007


      (   ).   ,         :   -?

----------

> (   ).   ,         :   -?


 :Smilie: ))
   .     ,   -    .

----------


## .

.       ,

----------


## hiker

2008. /12 /      ,        ,   ,  "     ,  "

----------


## .

:yes:

----------


## xyliganka

,     .     .   -11.      ?      ?  .

----------


## ta48

> ,     .     .   -11.      ?      ?  .


  .     ,    .  :Smilie:

----------

*xyliganka*,*ta48*,         ))

----------

-      2008 ?

----------


## .

**,

----------

! , ,    .

----------

> ! , ,    .


   ,  .

----------


## GH

2-     (    ?..):                 (/ )         ?          2 .,  .   -        ...    .   .

----------


## hiker

, ,

----------

> 2-     (    ?..):                 (/ )         ?          2 .,  .   -        ...    .   .


      ,    + 2 . .
   + 2 ..
     , .. ,   .
    .
!!!

----------


## 2009

!
, !
   :  -
  ,           .
        .
   -      .
    -   ?
     ?   :Embarrassment: 
,

----------

> .


 ?


> -   ?





> ?

----------


## 2009

:    
        ?

----------


## .

*2009*,       ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2009

- 
    15%  :Embarrassment:

----------

,

----------


## 2009

!
     1/4?    ?

----------


## .

,  ,   15%,     .

----------


## 2009

))
    ?

----------

25

----------


## .

*2009*,        ,   -   .

----------


## 2009

--
   ?

----------

* 15 %
   25     26.2 ?

----------


## 2009

!
..      1   =  25   =   2008 .
  !!!!!   31  2010 ?

----------


## 2009

:Frown:

----------

> 


  !
      , : ,    ,  1   ( 3   ).         -  .  - ,  , ?  ,,  15 %     .

----------


## 2009

:Smilie:

----------


## Miss SX

-!
    .
  2.  120 -         0,      0  -   140?
 :Smilie:

----------

> -!
>     .
>   2.  120 -         0,      0  -   140?


 ?     ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------

6%   (-   2008 .). 
  -  .   .

 , ,       .? 
1) , ,        .
2)      ?

 ,  ,      -11.
, ,        .

         .
  ?

    ( .)    .

  !

----------

> ,       .?

----------


## 88

-11         - ?

----------


## .



----------


## 88

,    .       ?

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.    ?
1) , ,      ..
2)      ?
3)        ?

,      -11    .

         ?
  ?

    ( .)    .

----------


## .

**,  -  ,            ?    .   -11  .  .
   ,     .
     -       :Wink:

----------


## Ruslw

> -


 ,        .            .           (   )        (,   ..).   .

PS:         :Redface:

----------



----------



----------


## bsa-plc

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=250719

 :  15%    1152017,  ...
    :
  1 ,   0 ,   2008

          0 


     .     ?   ?        .

       0   ,     ,      .

 .

----------


## bsa-plc

http://www.nalog.ru/html/docs/kbk08.doc

14.01.2008
      ,      2008 

   ,      ...      ?

----------


## bsa-plc

howto http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?116538

12)      ,    ,   ,       ,       ,       (      ),   .

     ,       ?    -   ?

----------


## bsa-plc

[/I]III.    1
"  ( ), 
      ,

" 

5.    010  040               .[/I]

   :
_182	1 05 01040 02 1000 110	           _ 

__  - ,            ,    ?

----------

> ,      .


  ?

----------

[quote]    - ,            ,    ?[/quote
    ? ?        ?]

----------

:                1 .

 -  (- 21.04.08   6%,  ,       2008 .).
, ,                 ? 

-11             (.  -   1952 ..).

----------


## .

*bsa-plc*,      (15%) 18210501020011000110.
** ,  -     ,      .

----------


## .

> ?


   -11

----------


## .

**,   !

----------


## bsa-plc

> *bsa-plc*,      (15%) 18210501020011000110.
> ** ,  -     ,      .


 .     ,       .       .

        ,       ?    ...

      ,      .

----------


## .

> ,


         .     .
 :Wink:      .

----------


## diabLe

""  . 1 - .    1  2009.        .   2 .
  6%,         /       .
     ?

----------

> *bsa-plc*,
> ** ,  -     ,      .


      ,     (   )

----------

> ?


    ,        , ,..  .

----------


## .

*diabLe*,  ,   - .        ,   ,    .

----------


## diabLe

> *diabLe*,  ,   - .        ,   ,    .


   ,      .
 .   ?

----------

> ,      .
>  .   ?


  ,  ,,

----------


## Olga2309

!
 ,   ...
-11   -    1 ,        ,   ?

----------


## .

.     .    -

----------


## Olga2309

. 
  ,  2  -11 ? 
  -   
  -   -4-2

----------


## .



----------

,          !!!

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## .

> ,          !!!


     ,     .  ,

----------

4-.      3-? ,  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,         :Smilie:   -  .

----------

2008      (    ),    ,   3-,       .    4- ( 2009)?

----------


## LegO NSK

2009    ?

----------

2008

----------


## LegO NSK

.    -2008.

----------

,  ,    -     4-... ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ""  . 1 - .    1  2009.        .   2 .
>   6%,         /       .
>      ?


 ,        .    ""  .    2  (.. , 1 , ).    5  ...

,   1-      (        )?     ?

----------


## .

> ,   1-      (        )?     ?


 



> ,    -     4-... ?


         4-.

----------

!
   .
 2008           ( 20000 ),       .           ,       5400 .        ?      20000 ,   ,    14600    5400   ?

----------

,  !     :           ,   2-   ?   ?
      10     ?
   !!!

----------


## Na28ta

2-   ?      1  1   .

----------

> 2-   ?      1  1   .


    ?    ?

----------


## Na28ta

.    :    - .

----------

> .    :    - .


. .        ?
      , 14 %   ?        ?
          4-?    ?

----------


## .

,      2008 ,          !

----------


## .

> ,       5400 .        ?      20000 ,   ,    14600    5400   ?


   .        ?     ,       ?

----------

,        15 %. 
     ??? ))))

----------


## .

? ,

----------

> ,        15 %. 
>      ??? ))))


 20000      ,    5400.    ,       .

----------

!

   , 

:  (6%),     

:    :

-     ...  1151065 (???  1152017???)
-   ,    
-    

      ...

----------


## nimonic

> !
> 
>    , 
> 
> :  (6%),     
> 
> :    :
> 
> -     ...  1151065 (???  1152017???)
> ...


  (15%),  .  .
      :  -11,   ,     ,      ,     .        ,   .

----------


## nimonic

, ,    .    .

    2008 .,  (15%), 1  (   ).   ,      .  ( )       .     30 ..
1)       1152017 .3.  060 ( ), 080, 130?
2)         ?
3)                ?

 .

----------


## .

> !
> 
>    , 
> 
> :  (6%),     
> 
> :    :
> 
> -     ...  1151065 (???  1152017???)
> ...


     .      ,   *nimonic*.         




> , ,    .    .
> 
>     2008 .,  (15%), 1  (   ).   ,      .  ( )       .     30 ..
> 1)       1152017 .3.  060 ( ), 080, 130?
> 2)         ?
> 3)                ?
> 
>  .


,       ,   ?    ?     ?        . 
     ,    ,     ?

----------


## nimonic

> ,       ,   ?    ?     ?        . 
>      ,    ,     ?


*..*  :
1)      - "    :         :..."
2)  :
- .     ,
-    / 1  ...,
-    /    . .

                   1152017? .

----------


## .

1.    
2. .        ,       .  ,      .  ?

----------


## nimonic

*..*,   ,             ?     ... :Frown:

----------


## .



----------


## nimonic

*..*, !     :Smilie:

----------


## NATALYA*

,     2008   :Embarrassment:   .    15%. 
 1    15%,  080 - 77 396 (  )
 6    15%,  080 - 35 773
                                                      120 - 77 396
                                 ,  140 - 41 623  
 9    15%,  080 - 49 858
                                                      120 - 35 773
                                                      130 - 14 085
   ,  080 - 296 907,    120   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

77396-41623+14085=49858.
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## NATALYA*

> 77396-41623+14085=49858.


,  ...        14085. 
 !!!!!!!!!!        :Wow:

----------


## ***

,      , ...         .        .       ?     .

----------


## .



----------

...      ?

----------


## .

,

----------

,    -3.. ?

----------


## ***

. ,           4 ?

----------


## .

**,  
*****,  15  6%?

----------

))

----------


## ***

6%

----------


## .

1  2009.           -    2008

----------


## shusharu

.
  .
        .   2.1   .             10   . 1   ,      .    31       ,   .    ?     31 ? 
.    ,  .

----------


## .

1    .       ,

----------


## _

.     .    (15 %).         ,     (    ),     .      .      ,      4     3  4  2008 .      ?      ,            .      ?   :Frown:

----------

> 4     3  4


  ?     ?
    ,   -   -

----------


## _

> ?     ?


   2     ( 3  4 )  2    ( 3  4 ),  4.

----------


## .

,          ?        :Embarrassment: 
   10       ,   10.       ,        .

----------


## _

> 10       ,   10.       ,        .


         .,   .   .   ,     .

----------


## .

*_*,  .      :Wink:

----------


## _

> ,        .


  ,    .     ,        .     ""  .      .
 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## .

.      ,       .

----------


## _

,       2009    ?

----------


## .

.    ,       .
          .     ,       ,     ,     ,    ,       ..  ..

----------

> .    ,       .
>           .     ,       ,     ,     ,    ,       ..  ..


      3
  ,    ,  :    ,   .  -?

----------


## _

> .    ,       .
>           .     ,       ,     ,     ,    ,       ..  ..


  ,        .   ,  ,   : " ..."  :Frown:

----------


## .

*_*,     .    ?
** ,   ?
       .   - .   .           :Frown:

----------


## shusharu

5    . -   .    ?

----------


## .

*shusharu*,    -5()?       ?

----------


## shusharu

> *shusharu*,    -5()?       ?


      .  :Frown: 
  .

----------


## shusharu

,       
  110:
     ()       ,        ()        ,  (     50%)      . 080
     31        .
         9 ,       30 .    .         .

----------

*shusharu*,   ?  


> 50%


?

----------


## _

> 


,   ?   ,  : ",   ".      ,   .   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
.,   .  :yes:

----------

!     -11. 
    .    : 
1) "    -4-1  -4-2"
2) "  "
3) "  "

         ?

 , .

----------

> -11. 
>     .    : 
> 1) "    -4-1  -4-2"
> 2) "  "
> 3) "  "
>          ?


1-    ,  -11    
2-    , 
3-

----------

, !    ,     . 
      ?

----------


## .

2.   -
 10%

----------

"  -"  . ""

----------

"  -" ,  ""

----------

> "  -"  . ""


    ,     .
  ,    , .

----------


## .

** ,    .   .           -11,  .

----------


## Na28ta

> !     -11. 
>     .    : 
> 1) "    -4-1  -4-2"
> 2) "  "
> 3) "  "
> 
>          ?
> 
>  , .


,       (, ), ...         :      (  ,   ),     ( , ..       ),     .  .         (    ).

----------


## Malish

.   ,    .   .
    (15%),  .
    -   , ,  ?

----------


## .

*Malish*,  ,      ???       ?

----------


## Malish

> *Malish*,  ,      ???       ?


   ,   ,  .    .   ,       .    .    ,   . :Frown:

----------



----------


## Malish

,    ?
  ,    1     11?

----------


## .

.       .
      .

----------


## Malish

?

----------


## .

*Malish*,        (   , .   )       .   ,     ,

----------


## Malish

?

----------


## .



----------


## Malish

.
 -    .        2009 .     2008 ,         -  ?

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## Malish

()  12.02.2009
  -   
  -   
  -    
  -    
  - 31.12.08 (      .    ,     -  ,    )

    , , .

              .   .

----------


## .

,    ,   8-  .

----------


## Malish

8-,  7.7
   ,  ,     ,    .

----------


## .

, .

----------


## Malish

,       ,        -   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Malish

,    1  -    . .

----------


## Ego

> ,    1  -    . .


    ,     ,    
   " "  "   "

----------


## Malish

> ,     ,    
>    " "  "   "


,   .       ,      ,   -     .

----------


## Ego

?
  "  "   " "

----------


## Malish

-   
  -   ...
  -   
  -

----------


## Ego

> -   
>   -   ...


  :Smilie: 

  -  
  -    /    
      " "

----------


## Malish

Ego -    ,   .        .   .

----------


## Ego

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Malish

, ,  ,    ,  .               ?

----------


## .

,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Malish

:Embarrassment:  ,      ,   . ,  .

----------


## NastjaK

, ....
     6%   30 . , ,  2008    30  ?
    1  2009    25 ?    ? 
,   - )

----------

,

----------


## Malish

?

----------


## .



----------


## Malish

, - ,     (,  6,15%)     ,   ?   ,    ?

----------

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/Glava...rticle_346_21/
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/Glava...rticle_346_23/

----------


## Malish

?      ?

----------

> ?      ?


  ,

----------


## .



----------

> ?      ?

----------


## Ego

> 


 ?)     - ?  :Wink:

----------

!     !          ,       .          ,   : "    -    ...."     !

----------

> !     !          ,       .          ,   : "    -    ...."     !


:       ,   - !

----------


## shusharu

,        .
   ,       ,    .

  110:
    ()       ,        ()        ,  (     50%)      . 080
     31        .
         9 ,       30 .    .         .
!!!

----------

> 31        .
>          9 ,       30 .    .         .
> !!!


  ,        ,  .
    ,

----------


## cassiopeya

, ,  :   3, 4, 5     ?

----------

> , ,  :   3, 4, 5     ?


    ?

----------


## cassiopeya

> ?

----------

>

----------


## cassiopeya



----------


## shusharu

> ,        ,  .
>     ,


  . !

----------

,           ?
 :     .         ,          .346.16 .1 \ 22?

----------


## .

,    ,  3,4  5

----------


## .

> ,           ?


  .

----------

> 


         ?

----------

> ?


    ,            (),  (.   )   ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

> 


     ?   :Wow:

----------


## .

> ?


 , , , ,      , .
       ,            .    ?

----------

> ?


 ,    ..

----------


## Ego

> ,


 ,         ,           **  ** .
** ** ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

**,     .     .     ,

----------

() ... -       ,    ...
 ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


  :Big Grin:

----------

,    ...
  ( )       (.).   .     ():
1)  2008    " ()           2008" ???
2)      .      ?

----------


## .

**,            :Frown:

----------

,      6%:
010 - 390196 .
060 - 390196 .
080 - 23412 .
110 - 15820 .
120 - 10026 .
130 - ?
140 - ?
  23412 .,   110       15820 .     (23412 .*50%=11706 .)?

----------

> **,     .     .     ,


 -    :Redface:

----------


## .

110 - 11706
120 - 10026
130 - 1680

----------


## .

**,    -

----------

> **,    -


 , ....
1:7.7 - ""     ,   ,   ......   ???!!!

----------


## .

.      ,   ,   .

----------

> 110 - 11706
> 120 - 10026
> 130 - 1680


, !!!

----------

> .      ,   ,   .


 , -,  ??    ( :Smilie: ).  :Redface:

----------


## Vedmak

"     ". 
  ,        1    12   ..
      -    -    .
 ..   ?

----------


## Ego

)     :Smilie: 
,   "   " ()   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vesnas

,       ,     ()        ,   ?           31 ?

----------

> ,       ,     ()        ,   ?           31 ?


 -11 ,     30

----------


## .

> -11 ,


  .    .    -11   .
   - *vesnas*,    - ?  ..  ,     ?

----------

(),     . 

       ,        68.12.
    ?
 :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------

> .      ,   ,   .


..!  , !!! :Redface:

----------


## .

**,   .   -   ( )

----------

, !!! (  )  :Smilie: . !!!!!

----------


## .

**,       ,  .

----------

> (),     . 
> 
>        ,        68.12.
>     ?


   68.10 (   )

----------


## vesnas

,...        ,     30 , 31 ?

----------

> ,...        ,     30 , 31 ?


  :Wink:

----------


## dsa046

:

1.  , , 6%.      ,     1,   010(  )        ,    010  ?

2.       040        050?

----------


## dsa046

: 
3.    "         ".

   , " 6%",       ,  ,    ,        ?

----------



----------


## dsa046

,     1  2 ?  (  )

----------

> :
> 
> 1.  , , 6%.      ,     1,   010(  )        ,    010  ?
> 
> 2.       040        050?


1-   ,  (   )

2-  ,  15 % (  )

----------

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr93.htm
     10-20-30,  40-50-60

----------


## dsa046

** , **, .

   ,          ,      ...

----------


## Viola1945

,     .  ,10%  ( - )?

----------

241

----------


## .



----------


## Viola1945

241 ,  .
  (%)  ,             15000.?

----------


## .

*Viola1945*,             :Embarrassment:

----------


## dsa046

> 


 .   5   .        1-(8.1)     .        ...  

    !  :Smilie:

----------

-6%    2006 , ,    3-  2008 ,        ,   .  10       ,      .    ,    ,     23.03.2009 ,           ( 23.03.09)   1-.09,      3  4  2008 (          2008  ,?).      :      07;. ..- 36 .;     1800.    2.       .     .         ??

----------

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=110923

----------

-  .

----------

[QUOTE=.;51909609]* 1.  * [LIST=1]
[*] -  .     .       

,   -     .     -.   2006        .   -    ?
         ?
P.S.
-,  -.

----------

> * 1.  *  -  .     .


-      ...

----------


## .

,     .    .      (     )

----------


## Malish

,   "   ,           " -         ? (   15%).   -  1       ?   -?    -          ?

----------


## .

> ,


 , , , , ,      



> -  1       ?


      1 .      1  2009
 -     2008 .     1 ,   .

----------


## alter

!     ,  3.   , 15%.
2007 -  (. 041) 240000. 2008 - (. 041) 500000.    . 010, 020, 130, 140!!, 150?

----------

> ,   -     .     -.   2006        .   -    ?
>          ?
> P.S.
> -,  -.


  .  .

----------


## -7

> .  .


   (   ).
     ,   .   ,      ,   . 
    ,      (    ).

----------


## .

,   -    .
 ,    -  ,     ,

----------

> 2006        .   -    ?
>          ?
> P.S.
> -,  -.


   ,   ,    .     ,      ,  . - 50    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,   -    .
>  ,    -  ,     ,


,     ,      ?

----------

> ,     ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,  . - 50


 .  3-  5- .    ,

----------


## _

3-   .

----------


## .

*_*,     ,

----------

> .  3-  5- .    ,


  18.08.08  620, : "   ....   ,    ".
      -,   - .126   (     -) - 50

----------


## .

**,    ?      ?
       ,   13.19

----------


## Glawbuch

6%        ?

----------


## .



----------


## ulechek_k

110     ()       ,        ()        ,  (     50%)      . 080...     :Hmm:     ...        50%  080 (           ) 
     50%  080
     ? :Dezl:

----------

> 110     ()       ,        ()        ,  (     50%)      . 080...        ...        50%  080 (           ) 
>      50%  080
>      ?


           50%.
    50% -     ,      -        50%

----------


## ulechek_k

> 50%.
>     50% -     ,      -        50%


    ?    ??  :Hmm:

----------

> ?    ??


     2008 ,      (- ?)   25    ,

----------

> ?    ??


:
.080=6030
.110=3015 (  - 3864,   50%)
  :
.080=10030
.110=3084 (  - 3864, 50%  5015)

----------


## ulechek_k

> 2008 ,      (- ?)   25    ,


    6%  :Smilie:

----------


## tule

2008   .     .      . :    3-  2008 ?       ( )

----------



----------


## ulechek_k

:
              1     ....   10283    10284   .       10284? :Confused:

----------


## tule

!  :Smilie:

----------


## ulechek_k

> 110     ()       ,        ()        ,  (     50%)      . 080...        ...        50%  080 (           ) 
>      50%  080
>      ?


 :Embarrassment:   :Wow:   :Type: 
 :Smilie:    ???

----------


## .



----------


## -

,      (       ),   !)
  ,   (6%),  .  ,      .
,  -   ,       -     .   50      .
 -   ,      ?
 ,   !
   .   -      .    -   .

----------


## ulechek_k

> 


  :Love:

----------


## .

*-*,    ,     .
      .       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=51484192

----------


## bronnikova

,     1 - 2009.?
      ,  ,        ?
     .

----------

> ,     1 - 2009.?
>       ,  ,        ?
>      .


      ,  1 .2009 .  , :    .
       .: , -,     ..

----------


## .

*bronnikova*,    ,   .
         ?

----------


## ..

> **,    -.        .  ,     ,   .


 ,     .     . 2   , 1  +, -.   ,  ,     ,         .     :           (   Z,  ,    /  ),         ,            ,   10000 -30%  ,  70000 - 70%  .   ?  ,  ?       , 
 :Frown:

----------


## Ulianka

,      2008      ?

----------


## .

*Ulianka*,     ?        :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

* !*
*(,  6%).*
   43   .
 /   :

. 1
1.    ?
2.        ?

. 3
3.   ?   ,   110?

. 2
3.    010, 020?
4.   030 - ?

5.        ?

  !

----------


## .

1.     
2. 
3.   ,  .   ,       -      
4. 
5.

----------


## Na28ta

> ,     .     . 2   , 1  +, -.   ,  ,     ,         .     :           (   Z,  ,    /  ),         ,            ,   10000 -30%  ,  70000 - 70%  .   ?  ,  ?       ,


,   .         ?  ,    .   ...,  -          ,                 ,      ,      , ..    .

----------


## _

*.*, !!!   :Smilie:

----------


## ..

> ,      ,      , ..    .


     Na28ta   :Love:          .   ,    - ?

----------


## ..

> ?


   ,     , 1  2 - ( ), 3  4 - (  ).   .   ?

----------


## _

:          ** ?

----------



----------


## _

:Embarrassment:  !!!!
      ...

----------


## D-M

:Embarrassment: 

 ,  ,   6-00     :Wow:  ,  , ,...
       (   :Stick Out Tongue: )... 
     ,    ...

  ,    (   ),

       ?

----------


## sooltal

.  3-      ,     ( 15%)     ,     ,   " 050  4  2  =  130  III ",       140.    , ,

----------


## _

* !!!!*
**  ,      "",  !
          (, )   !!!   :Wow: 
      -   ,   ...
 :    , ..           .        " ".         ,          . ,  **,   !
  !!!!  ::flirt:: 
 -  !!!!!!!

P.S.    ...  !!!

----------


## .

> ,  ,   6-00   ,  , ,...


  ?   :Big Grin: 



> 3-      ,     ( 15%)     ,


 ,   .      ,     ,    .
*_*,   :Smilie:

----------

:      07;. ..- 36 .;     1800.    2.       .      ,    3    .   .      :  1  2009 .,    :1800*36 .*(-1)1,148*3(-)* 15%=33476        ??   ,    ,    ,     ?

----------


## .

2   ?

----------


## Na28ta

2     ...       ,   - ...

 ,    .  1    2 (,          ),      1 (  .:     ).   2  1, ..      ,    33476   :Frown: .

 ,    ,  (-1) -  1...        2 ...

----------


## D-M

> ?


  :Smilie: ,        ,  ....

,    1 ,      12.01 (   )     .         :Smilie: ,           ,             ,      .  :yes:

----------


## ulechek_k

:Help!: 
     ,  ,  , :       ?     ..      !   ,   ,               ,   ,   ...
    ,          ..   ,    :Dezl:

----------

> ,  ,  , :       ?     ..      !   ,   ,               ,   ,   ...
>     ,          ..   ,


       ,

----------


## Ego

> ,


 - ,   - 
    ,       ""  ,

----------


## ulechek_k

> ,


  ???    ,   ,     !!!         !!

----------


## Ego

*ulechek_k*,        , ..     
 :Frown:

----------


## ulechek_k

*Ego*,     ?



 :Confused:

----------


## Ego

> ?


 ,             " "   :Frown: 




> 


       ?)   -       :Smilie:    ,         :Frown:

----------


## ulechek_k

?    ?  :Confused: 

     ?

----------


## Olga2309

,     ,    .     .      ?

----------


## -7

*ulechek_k*,    ?      :Wink:

----------

*Olga2309*,  .

----------


## .

*ulechek_k*,     ,   .   .    .       .     .
         .

----------


## Olga2309

,    :
     -         -  030 -      ?    ?

----------


## ulechek_k

> ,    :
>      -         -  030 -      ?    ?


  :yes:

----------


## ulechek_k

:yes: 
   ,          :Wow:       ))

----------


## Olga2309

2, ,     ,  ,   ?

----------


## saigak

> ?    ? 
> 
>      ?


  .   ( )  .  ,    .        ,    1     .      ,     .
  .

----------


## Malish

, ,        ()    ?     ,   1    (    15%)          ( ).    ?

----------


## D-M

...  :yes: 
  .

----------

> 2, ,     ,  ,   ?


   -,

----------


## Malish

> ... 
>   .


  ?        ,         ,    ,      -.

----------


## -7

> ?        ,         ,    ,      -.


  ,    !!!!

----------

> ?        ,         ,    ,      -.


      ?  :        -     .
      ?

----------

?    !

----------


## saigak

....   ?

----------

. .-2   .,            ?

----------


## saigak

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=249611
       .

----------

1,5        ,            . ,      . (. ..)?

----------


## saigak

> :      07;. ..- 36 .;     1800.    2.       .      ,    3    .   .      :  1  2009 .,    :1800*36 .*(-1)1,148*3(-)* 15%=33476        ??   ,    ,    ,     ?


       2!      (   - ,  )        2 ..          (      50%.)

----------

saigak-  ,   .   . ..,        -2?

----------

> saigak-  ,   .   . ..,        -2?

----------

,       .     ,    .

----------

> ,       .     ,    .


     :    ,

----------


## .

> ?    !


,      ?  2.
 .

----------

,  6%,    2008 ,   2008   /      . :            13%    3-?         ?

----------

> ,  6%,    2008 ,   2008   /      . :            13%    3-?         ?


 ,

----------


## .

?
**,       ?

----------

> ?
> **,       ?


    ,      ,    .

----------


## .

,       ,     .      .3 .217

----------

> ,       ,     .      .3 .217


 :         -.         ,     -?
     ,

----------


## .

** ,      **

----------


## GH

:     ?       . --      - .      ,      -           -  ?     -      .

----------


## .



----------


## saigak

--.

----------

> 


.81    ,

----------


## .

.81,     .

----------

> .81,     .


" , .1     ..."  ..

----------


## .

-              :Wink:

----------

> ?
> **,       ?


    ,      ,  ,  ,     ,

----------


## .



----------


## Malish

. , ,      1 . (  15%)

----------

> -


,     ,

----------

> . , ,      1 . (  15%)

----------


## .

> ,     ,


     .         :Wink:

----------


## Malish

> 


     ,     ,        ,  ?

----------

> ,     ,        ,  ?

----------


## _Joy_

,  .      ,   2008 .  .   3-,        -  ,       ? ..  2008 .        ....
        2008 .  ,       ?

----------


## 15

! , ,  :Smilie:          4        - 2        .        - 2.        .,             ???  :Frown:

----------


## .

.

----------


## 15

,    ,    ?       (   )        ?

----------


## Na28ta

,   , ..  ,          , .. ,      ...    .    :  ,   1/300      .   ,       ...

----------

> ,  .      ,   2008 .  .   3-,        -  ,       ? ..  2008 .        ....
>         2008 .  ,       ?


1-.,  
2-     2008 ., ..   2-

----------


## Vental

!

,  6%
 ,   3- :

  48 697 
                53 817

-       3  (  3  +  )

                ?

----------


## Na28ta

.  ,,     :  4     ...

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,    ?      6%?
*Vental*,       .      .      ,

----------


## Na28ta

> *Na28ta*,    ?      6%?
> *Vental*,       .      .      ,


 :Embarrassment:  . ...

----------


## Vental

> *Na28ta*,    ?      6%?
> *Vental*,       .      .      ,


!
..          ?

----------

! ,    24.12.08  6%,       2008.?     ?   .

----------


## Ego

> 2008.?






> ?   .


,

----------

,
"                  (  ,    ,   ,   ,    ,   2 , 4  5  224  ), _     (  ,    )_     (  ,    ,      ,      ).  "

            . ,    ??

----------

,

----------

> . ,    ??

----------

..       ?    ,        ?

----------



----------

,   ,    ,       . 
  15%,   548 .,  511 .,   37 .  15%,   5500.          8000,  2500  ?
  ,    , 548 . 1%,  5480.

----------

> ,   ,    ,       . 
>   15%,   548 .,  511 .,   37 .  15%,   5500.          8000,  2500  ?
>   ,    , 548 . 1%,  5480.


,,

----------



----------

, -,    2007 ,   2007    ,    .     2008  "                  " ( 030  2)     ,   2008  (15%) ,  ,   -   ?  :Redface:

----------


## lina_s

. 
       .         .    ,     .  

     2008.      6%.
          .    ,                  (   1152017). 

1.       ?
2.   ,      31    30 ?
3.    -      1152017? (  )


       1 .

----------


## Ego

1. .    ,   
2.  30   ,  31  - 
3.     ( 20  2009 .),  (  ), -11  2008 .

----------


## 335919416

2008.  ,   .      2008 .?
       ?

----------


## .

,      ???        :Frown:

----------


## lina_s

> 1. .    ,   
> 2.  30   ,  31  - 
> 3.     ( 20  2009 .),  (  ), -11  2008 .


!
   6%      ()?         .     ( ).

----------


## Ego

> 6%


  :yes:

----------


## Tanya_kop

, :   , .     3-  2008.   .   .

----------


## .



----------


## Na28ta

*.*,     .1  3-...   :Embarrassment:     (    )  3- ?

----------

: , 6%,  ,     ,      2.000 ,       2008 ,     .    ?           ?   ,  ...

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,  .         ,     .       .    ,     
    3-    .
  ,   .   ,      ,

----------


## Na28ta

.  ... .

----------

> : , 6%,  ,     ,      2.000 ,       2008 ,     .    ?           ?   ,  ...


  ,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


,        ,   ,   ,        .   ,    - ?    2008 .

----------

> ,        ,   ,   ,        .   ,    - ?    2008 .


      , .      ,  ,  ,  .

----------

> , .      ,  ,  ,  .


 .             .

----------

> .             .


    ,

----------


## **

()     2008 , : 1.          
-  ? 
2.        ?

----------


## .

1.  . 
2.

----------


## **

1-   ? ( ""   )

----------

> 1-   ? ( ""   )

----------

,  1-       .  27.11.2006,      .     2008 ?    ,      ?

----------

> ,  1-       .  27.11.2006,      .     2008 ?    ,      ?


 2008 .   .
,

----------

> 2008 .   .
> ,


..         ?

----------

> ..         ?

----------

> 


! 
     .    (1,2,3 )  2    ,    ..   ,  ,           ,     .    ,      .            1  . ,    2-   ?

----------

> ! 
>      .    (1,2,3 )  2    ,    ..   ,  ,           ,     .    ,      .            1  . ,    2-   ?


 ?            (  )

----------

> ?            (  )


  ,     ,      ? ..     ,     ?

----------

> ,     ,      ? ..     ,     ?


,

----------

> 4 .      2  3.     - 1 , , 9   .
>      ,      .


   6%,    ,     ,  ,     ,       ?

----------

> 6%,    ,     ,  ,     ,       ?


  ,

----------


## Olga2309

2            ?

----------

> 2            ?


,  ,

----------


## Olga2309

> ,  ,


    "  ".    ,   .

----------

> "  ".    ,   .


 ,

----------


## .

** ,        .      - !



> 1  . ,    2-   ?

----------


## '

*SOS*     .     .    ?   :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

?

----------


## Olga2309

(   ),    () ,           ,  (   )           ,          .     (   )        50 . -  

 -    3864   ,        . ? 
    -

----------

> ,


,        4 . 2008.,

----------


## .

*Olga2309*,   -    ,     . ,       6%.

----------


## Olga2309

,      :Smilie: 
  15%     , ?
         ?       ?

----------


## .

> 15%     , ?


 



> ?


 .  ,        ,

----------



----------


## '

*Na28ta* 
,    .  3   .      1...

 ,            ?   :Frown: 

 ,      .

----------

> *Na28ta* 
> ,    .  3   .      1...
>  ,            ?


    ,    ,  .׸  - - ,  ,   .

----------

?
    ?

----------


## Olga2309

,    110     .    ,  ?
-  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## '

** 


http://www.klerk.ru/news/?42588

   .      ,  .   :Frown:      .

----------


## '

**  

1  .  .

----------


## nekltat

.,                 ?   ,    ,      -":    

  ! - (  .2  346.28)     ,    ,  /     ,  ,  ,       :

"           ,            ,          -,       ,    ,         ,                 ."
        1999         ,    , , ! :Help!:  :Help!:  :Help!:  :Help!:  :Help!:  :Help!:

----------


## Olga2309

nekltat,    ,,    .  ,  ,       ,     .

----------


## Olga2309

-      2  -  2     ?      -      ,      -       ?

----------


## .

* '*,  1  - ,   ,  7-    5-
 ,     ?        1.

----------


## .

*nekltat*,       ?    ?  ?  ?



> -      2  -  2     ?


 



> -      ,      -       ?


     ,    .  .030.  .060    ,

----------


## bn

6%.     4 . 2008  1 . 2009.    ,   . 

        2008    1 .?    .       .

   6% ,        ?

----------


## .

> 2008    1 .?


 .     .   .
  ,     ,  -       :Embarrassment:        ,    



> 6% ,        ?


     -   . ,

----------


## bn

> ,     ,  -             ,


,     .    .           .

----------


## .

,    .  ,  25  . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## nekltat

,    ,  .

----------


## .

!     .  15%     970000  920000 - 15% 7500, ,    9700.   9      20500. 1)   . 2)      140  150?

----------


## .

*nekltat*,   .      ,      .       .

----------


## .

* .*, , .    .030 (.150  2) 060 (.140  2)   1

----------


## .



----------


## '

,  .       . 

     , ,   30.12.2005, N 167 .    / .

 ,       2009 .  .   :Wow:  

  . http://www.consultant.ru/search/?q=%...%EE%E2&x=5&y=7

----------


## '

*.* 


 :Wow:         2008 - .   :Wow:    !

----------


## .

* '*,        .         ( 2009 )

----------


## architect_buro

,    :Smilie: 
,  6%.    2008 .,   2008  .
      ,  1152017   115065.   ,        .

1.     1151065   ..  ,        ?

2.      1151065  ""  .           ?

3. ,        -   ?  ,   , ,   -  ?

4.      ,      ,           ?

5.      ?

6.   ,          ?   ,    ?

  ... :Redface:

----------


## .

1. 
2.  
3.     ?    
4. ,  .            
5.   .  ,   
6.          .   .

----------


## architect_buro

:Smilie: 

, :
1.    ?        .       ?

    :        ,  ?     ?

3.    ,    .   .     ,        ,      .   ,    ,    .

5.    ,    -  ?

,  ...  -  ,      ?

----------


## .

1.  .  
3.      , - -  .    , 
5.  - 50 .   -  ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## architect_buro

:Love:

----------


## vesnas

(6%)          ?

----------


## -7

*vesnas*,    ,  ,   .
       ,  ,       . .

----------


## vesnas

,      1152017,-  ,   (  )    110   100% ,  50%?

----------


## -7

> ,      1152017


  :yes:  


> -  ,   (  )    110   100% ,  50%?


   100 % ,      . (     50%   .  .  )

----------


## vesnas

-  ...   11000    2000 ()   9000  -  ,  50%    ?           ?   30 ?

----------


## **

2008 .   , /  .    .
 , ,             (1151065)  "    "    ? 
 ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,      ?


  -     ,

----------


## **

> -     ,


   ,  ..  . .  -      .
     ?

----------


## **

1   2.2   .()        / ?

----------


## architect_buro

:Smilie: ))

  ,       ""?  " -  - "?  - ?

----------

3.     :
     (  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)    30 .        ,   31 ,  ?

----------

,      ?  2.
 .     .
  ,   .  2  ..

----------

,      ?  2.
 .     .  ,      .

----------


## Olga2309

- ,    ?          .     ,     ?

----------


## Ego

> - ,    ?






> 






> 


      ,    -  



> ,     ?


.

----------


## gra_nat

!
   6%.
 1-    .  2- .  .
 9   ,  ,  .
 2: .
 010 -   ?
  110 -      ,      ?

----------

> !
>    6%.
>  1-    .  2- .  .
>  9   ,  ,  .
>  2: .
>  010 -   ?
>   110 -      ,      ?


       ,        ?

----------


## gra_nat

:  110   ?

----------


## gra_nat

6       1 442 .   9 .    110  : 1 442 + 966 = 2 408.   ?
  130 ,  080-110-120.   120   ,   6 .    1 442      6 .   110.

----------


## .

*gra_nat*,   ,      ?



> 120   ,   6


  ,  .

----------


## Olga2309

, , ,    2008        2005    ,  31.12.08?

----------


## .

1  2009

----------


## gra_nat

,           ?         ?        ...

----------


## gra_nat

. ,     9 ,      1 442,    2 408,     .
    9 . ,         .

----------


## Olga2309

3  2008.,   .
1.  1-3      ?     ?
2.   (,     )   ,  ?

----------


## .

> 1 442,    2 408


      2408? 
   ,

----------


## .

1.   Z   , 
2.

----------


## gra_nat

.   2008    1 422 .       2009.
-  :     110:     , ..   ,   ?

----------


## .

?   9    1442

----------


## gra_nat

1 . 2009        1 . 2009     2008?

----------


## .

,    2008     2008 .     ,

----------


## gra_nat

?

----------


## nekltat

.,  ,       :-
))))).   :-)))

----------


## .

*gra_nat*,    .

----------


## Damochka

!
 :
     6%.    2008.  .          . 
  1- .       1-  (       )?        1- ?  ,     .                  ?
   ,    .

----------

> 1-





> 1- ?





> 


 


>

----------

6 %
      ( )
       .        . /              . * ?*  :Confused:

----------



----------


## -7

> /             .  ?


  .    . ,   .      ?

----------


## .

**,     100        200?   100?

----------

2008 . 
,              .
  1      010        ,   040 -       ? ?
   ,       ( 010        ).   ?

----------


## .

.

----------

,     (  )   2008.     6%

----------

> .


   ?     010  040   ?

----------


## .

.   -   ,  -

----------

> .   -   ,  -


   ,          ?
          1  2009.    1      ,     ,          1 ?         30 .

----------

> 


   ?

----------

[QUOTE=;52065859]   ?[/QUO
    ,    ?

----------

.,    ,,,
  200 000          !!!!   !
 ?!

----------


## .

> ,    ?


 
**, ,  .

----------

! 20.02.09.  .       .        15%          ?     - ?

----------

,  
   ?

----------


## .

,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

. , ,  - ?

----------

?

----------

,  .

----------


## .

,  -   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 79

,                   ?

----------


## .



----------

!    15 %.   3   .   4    ?    ??

----------


## -7

> !    15 %.   3   .   4    ?    ??


       -       .   ""?

----------

, 9   .      ,  3   10 ..   4   15 .(:  3   500 ., 4   7 .,  ). ?

----------


## -7

> , 9


   ?  :Wow: 

**,      -  !!!
1      
. 
9  

  ,    ()

----------

2  2008 .       2008 :-750  ,9 -8050 .,-150  . ,:     9000 .    ,       9 ,           15 000?  4    5 (   )

----------

,

----------


## -7

**,     


> 1     
> . 
> 9

----------

*-7*,    , .       :
 :  19250 ., 14300, 743 
 9 . : 358900 ., 304900, 8100 (743+7357)
 :  443900 ., 374900, 9000 (743+7357+900)
    ...
  : 71000 .,  80000 .   9000?    ?
  9 :  ,  493000, 402000.(   ,  422000, 322000).   ?
  : 713000, 659000 (  220000   257 ).  ?
  ,

----------


## Ina8

, !  6%  .    6%,         ?

----------


## -7

**, 


010 = 71000=
020 - 80000=
041- 9000=

 9 .
010 - 493000=
020 - 402000=
040 - 91000=
060 - 91000=
080 - 13650 = (   )
10 - 13650=


010 - 713000=
020 - 659000=
040 - 54000=
060 - 54000=
080 - 8100 = (   )
120 - 13650=
140 - 5550 = (   13650-8100)

,  .    . ..       8100,     ,            .           .

----------


## Ina8

> , !  6%  .    6%,         ?


     2-  .     ,      .       2008 .,    ,     (     4-  2008 .)      .    ,      1  2009 .?

----------


## .

> ,     (     4-  2008 .)


   ,     - .    .     .         .
       .      ,  ,    (   ).

----------

> **, 
> 
> 
> 010 = 71000=
> 020 - 80000=
> 041- 9000=
> 
>  9 .
> 010 - 493000=
> ...



           3 ?

----------


## .

**,      3 , ?    9 .

----------

,    9    090    9000 ,    12300   9 ???   ?

----------


## .

**,   9 ?       9  493000   402000.  9 ?    ?
   9 , ?

----------

> **,   9 ?       9  493000   402000.  9 ?    ?
>    9 , ?


-,.    9     13650, 7500,    6150  ?

----------


## .

, .

----------

,    ?

----------


## .

,  ,   ,

----------

,  :Dezl: ,,  ,     ,     20     ,  (6150)   ,..      ,?   -    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

600 .      8100,     7500,   .
   ,      ,

----------

!

----------

, ,    ( 15%,    2008 .).
  3  6    (  )
  9  -  656 .
  12  :
010 - 3031963
020 - 3040154
030 - 0
040 - 0
041 - 8191
050 - 0 
060 - 0
080 - 0
100 - 30319
120 - ?
130 - ?
140 - ?
150 - ?
     ? 30319   30319-656 .

----------


## .

120 - 656
140 - 656
150 - 30319
 1   .030 - 30319,  .060 - 656

----------

040   002      -?

----------

!  :               ?

----------



----------

.   ,?

----------



----------

> 040   002      -?


,       ?     ....

----------

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/

----------


## .

**,  ,          .    .                ,     2

----------


## AZW85

,         :   ,  ,  ?  ,   ,?

----------


## .

.  ,     2008 .     1     .  ?   :Frown:

----------

,!    (),     ( ) (   ), 010    15%?        () , 040   ?

----------


## 79

,   2008       2007       ,       2008,       .        ,     ?

----------

> ,   2008       2007       ,       2008,       .        ,     ?


   ,      .

----------

3.     :
     (  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)    30 .      ,   31 ,  ?

----------

> 3.     :
>      (  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)    30 .      ,   31 ,  ?


,   :   ?

----------


## .

**,  31   .   30

----------


## jmm

,  . 
   2008    -          (     ).         , . .,  ,     - (     ).        ,      .      ,     .            .

 . 
  1)          . 
  2)  ,        ? 
  3)        ?

----------

> ,  . 
>  . 
>   1)          . 
>   2)  ,        ? 
>   3)        ?


1-   4 .2008      2,    ,

----------


## jmm

,         ,     5 ..?

07   ,      ,         -    (  ) .
08   ,      ,        ,        5  .
09   ,      ,       ,       5  .

----------


## .

*jmm*,          2008 ?   :Frown:         ,

----------


## Ckpom

(15%) -     +      30  ?

----------


## Ckpom

30  -   .    ,    .-  30 ?

----------


## .

,  .     30

----------


## Ckpom

,  =)

----------

> ,         ,     5 ..?
> 07   ,      ,         -    (  ) .
> 08   ,      ,        ,        5  .
> .


07-    ,    08-    ,   ,

----------

,       (      ),    ?

----------

> ,       (      ),    ?


      ,        ,..

----------

...   ?

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------

> 


,

----------

> 


 *   ,* ,.

----------


## Andyko

""                                 
/ 7727/772701001                         N 27
117452, ,  ., . 199               . 

  16  12   2007
N -- "--" ------------ .





      . .  1    4  . 78      
          2007  .

    2006 .      10 000  (
) . 00 .

:
1.          
  2006 .  22.01.2007  6 .
2.    N 34  22.01.2007.

   ""                        ..

----------


## Olga2309

30 ?

----------


## Ego

> 30 ?


 2008  -

----------


## Wika

, .                  .   ?

----------

> , .                  .   ?


   (  ) ,    ,   . ,  -.      ,     (       )

----------


## .

> ,  -.


 ,     ,   .     .
*Wika*,   .

----------

.  .   :
1.   
2.     -  2008 . ( )

    "      "

-

----------

> .  .   :
> 1.   
> 2.     -  2008 . ( )
> -


1- 
2-  ,   50

----------


## GH

> 2.    ,  "","",""  ..


 ?

----------

> ?


           ,

----------


## .

> 


             ,  



> "      "

----------

, ..  ,  , .

----------

- ?

----------


## .

2009      .   2008 ,        .

----------


## Na28ta

2009   ?  25 ?          25 ,    25     ,   ,    .     ,       (,  ,    -     ).

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,      ?      ?     15     :Frown: 
 2009       .  31  (),  30  (). 25

----------

> 2009   ?  25 ?          25 ,    25     ,   ,    .     ,       (,  ,    -     ).


    : - 30 , - 31  2010 . 2009.    ,  ,      .   ,             ,  ()

----------


## Na28ta

> *Na28ta*,      ?  31  (),  30  (). 25


 .,     ,         :Redface: .  - ,     -   -  .   ...

 2    ,    .     ,        ,     ,   ,   ,    25    .       ,    ,   25  . ,  , ,  "  ,  ", , ,  ,   25      ,   ... 



> ,  ,      .   ,             ,  ()


  . ...      ,     2- ,     -    ,     ...      ,      ...

----------

> 2- ,     -    ,     ...      ,      ...


,  ,     , .     ,,   ,

----------


## nefi

** ,     ?       ,    ....

----------


## Na28ta

** ,       ,    .,    3-,         ,    .   ?    ,    ,    ?    ,    .        :   ...

----------

> ** ,       ,    .,    3-,         ,    .   ?    ,    ,    ?    ,    .        :   ...


   ,   ,              ,

----------

> ** ,     ?       ,    ....


    ,          ?

----------

> ** ,       ,    .,    3-,         ,    .   ?    ,    ,    ?    ,    .        :   ...


      7         ,         .      ,          .       (  )     ,    ,

----------

?  2-  ? 
       ?

----------


## .

?    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Wika

,         -    .      ,   ,            2

----------

?   2008     ?
    -      2008    ?     ? ?

----------


## Ego

> ,   ,            2


    )))))
      ,      -        :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

> ?   2008     ?
>     -      2008    ?     ? ?


         -    :Smilie:

----------


## Olga2309

"         ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        ."

   ,       ,    ?

----------

> "
>    ,       ,    ?


,  ,  ,   ,..             -   -  .      ,

----------


## .

> ,         -    .      ,   ,            2


    ? ,    ,   ,    -...      ,       :Wink: 
: ,     +

----------


## nefi

> ,          ?


     ?         ?

----------

> ?         ?


,  ,    1577(  )

----------

,            . (  ).           (    ,  ,          ).

----------

> ,            . (  ).           (    ,  ,          ).


, ? ?

----------


## c

,     .
 6%,    2008,              :Embarrassment:  (         2009) 
    ,    2008.,      (     ).

   ,       .
:
       1  2009 .    ,        2008 ?  ,   ,     ...

----------


## AlexDudin

> 1  2009 .    ,       2008 ?


  ,     .




> ,   ,     ...


    -      ,   1  2009       1  2009?     ..           ?

----------


## .

> -      ,   1  2009       1  2009?


   ,        
*c*,      2008 ,    2009

----------

> ,   1  2009       1  2009?     ..           ?


    ?              .           2009

----------

> 1  2009 .    ,       2008 ?


            2008

----------


## c

> 2008


     ...      2008 -  , ..      ,           1 .

,       :Embarrassment: 

       1              ?

----------

> ...      2008 -  , ..      ,           1 .
> 
>        1              ?


   .    ,      : 2008 .         2008 .

----------

2008     ( : , , , ),         (   ,  ),     (      2009),    (     ?)? 
1. 3-
2.

----------

> 2008     ( : , , , ),         (   ,  ),     (      2009),    (     ?)? 
> 1. 3-
> 2.


 ,   2008   ,  ,

----------

> ,


?

----------

> ?

----------



----------


## Wika

> ? ,    ,   ,    -...      ,      
> : ,     +


   + -     2

----------


## .

,   ,    -    :Smilie:

----------


## Garmonia-s

,          ?

----------


## .

.   ,   .

----------


## Garmonia-s

. !
    , ?
          ...

----------


## .

*Garmonia-s*,   ,      .   .       - ,         ,  ,     -

----------

-- !    2-  .    (  ). ,   ?

----------


## vika-s

, -,   **     ,      1

----------


## .

.     (  ).     .   ?

----------


## vika-s

1  (6%)    ,   ,

----------


## .

.              .

----------


## vika-s

,       ,

----------

-- !    2-  .    (  ). ,   ?
 !

----------


## .

2- - 50    .          -  .       .19.7

----------

.,  !

----------


## .

.119       !

----------


## _

!  , ,    ,        :Embarrassment: ,  2008.      ...     ...     ,     ,     - 163.      ,      ,    163      ,  ?          ? ,   :Embarrassment:     !      :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*_*,   -  .     .            .

----------

4 ,   -  ,  2    , 3   ,   4 .   ,    .   ,       ,  ,   ,         .  ?

----------


## Ladybnm

-4 -   .    8  -   2 . 6  .  5 -   .    -.   -4     ?       -   ?   -   ..(((

----------


## .

> .  ?


    1  2 



> -4     ?       -   ?


    .    ,

----------


## 2elektro

, !
   .    2008  .      2008   .          2009?     2008?

----------

> , !
>    .    2008  .      2008   .          2009?     2008?


   2008 .

----------


## 001

?  :Embarrassment: 




> , !
>    .    2008  .      2008   .          2009?     2008?


   6%,     ,      -     ?

----------


## .

,            :Embarrassment:

----------


## 001

:Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------

.     ... ..   .   6% .  30  2009       2008,     .    ?     ?   ?

   .  1  2009     2008,     " "?

----------


## .

,     .     ,    ,

----------

.!

      ?

----------


## .

2008    2009

----------

> ,    ,


!    6%,    ? http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?139410

  -   ...

----------


## .

,    .

----------

> ,    .


 ? http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?124055

  , ?

----------


## .

,  .

----------

> ,  .


 !      !

  ,   :
1  -  1,2,3,4,5,6,7... .. ,
2  (    ) -       , ?
3  -  
4  -  

 ?       ? (..      )

       , ?

----------


## .

> , ?


 ,     ,     .   

       .

----------

> ,     ,     .


 , !       , ..  .         ?     ?

----------

> , !       , ..  .         ?     ?


    : , ,

----------

> : , ,


!      :Smilie:     , ?

----------

> !         , ?

----------

.   " ",           , ..  ?

----------

,     ?    ?

----------


## .

**,       ,    ,   .
      ?   ?

----------

> **,       ,    ,   .
>       ?   ?



 .     ,        ,    ,                 ,    .  .            ,        .     ?       ?            1  2008.       ,      ,     ?          ?  ?

  .      ,             -  "   -",  "  ".   ,     " "      ,   ??           ?          -  "    N..."

----------


## .

> ?


       .           
   ,     ,    .       ,

----------

> .           
>    ,     ,    .       ,


..   -      Ҩ    ,    - ??!!        ,      ?????       ?

  .     ,        ? 

     ,     ?     ?    ? (        -    ).  ?

!

(,     !)

----------


## .

> - ?


      ,    .   .    ,     



> ?

----------

> ,    .   .    ,



! !

          ?     ??

----------


## .



----------

> 


  .   .         -   -      html (        ,    ,           ).     ,         ,      ..

    ,    ??   .        -   .

!

----------


## .

,     ,       :Smilie: 
     ,   .      ,       html   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,     ,      
>      ,   .      ,       html



   ?     -  ?

   html  .

----------


## .

?     -     :Embarrassment:

----------

.    !   ,     -   -               ,    ... :Frown:

----------

6%.         ,   II  III??

----------

!
          20 .  ??  + -?

----------


## Ego

:
 0,5 -   
 0,49 -

----------


## Andyko

,     ,   .

----------

,     4.2008.?

  ,       ,    ....
    2008.
 2008.   , ..      2009 
  . , ,   2009.
   ,     4.2008. ...

,  .. ,  (..  ),       2009.  .  2009.???
  ?

      (    .)
1)-   ?   ?
2)- 2."  ..-"  ,   ()  ???

 ...

----------


## Lapina_np

!!!!!!!

 !!!
2  ,    ?
 ?

----------

> ,  .. ,  (..  ),       2009.  .  2009.???
>       (    .)
> 1)-   ?   ?
> 2)- 2."  ..-"  ,   ()  ???
> .


    .   -   4 .08,   2008     2008- . -  .

----------

> 6%.         ,   II  III??


,

----------


## Lapina_np

,  !!!
          !!!!!!!!!   :Wow:

----------


## .

*Lapina_np*,     ,     .

----------


## Lapina_np

> ,


    .....

----------

> .....


  ,

----------


## Lapina_np

> *Lapina_np*,     ,     .


    ???
   ???   - 52.11.2 -       ,  ,  ...
   ,    !!!

----------


## Ego

> ???
>    ???   - 52.11.2 -       ,  ,  ...
>    ,    !!!


       ,          ,

----------


## .

*Lapina_np*,     , ?   ,   ,    .

----------


## Lapina_np

....      ???

----------


## Ego

> ....      ???


....      ?  :Wink:

----------


## Lapina_np

Sorry, ...

----------

!!! 
    15 ,    "   ".    ,  ,  ???

----------

> !!! 
>     15 ,    "   ".    ,  ,  ???

----------


## .

> "   "


      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

3-,   .

----------

> 3-,   .


   ?  -

----------


## .



----------

,

----------

.2   ,            .346.26   :.4.                (  ,    ,   ),     (  ,     ,   )     (  ,         ,   ). 
*     2?*

----------

> .2   
> *     2?*


, ,   :  -   ?

----------

* - * 
   ?     ?         2

----------

> , ,   :  -   ?

----------

> * - * 
>    ?     ?         2


 -         .  ,  , -

----------


## .

> ,


   ,  .




> *     2?*


      -   ,       ?

----------

> ,


   ,

----------


## .

--   :Big Grin:

----------

> -         .  ,  , -


     ,    2    ,          ?

----------


## .

**,   - .      .

----------

.             "  "?

----------


## -

! ,.      ,  ,  ,     .   3                 ?

----------


## .

**,  -  - ?

----------


## NatVic

! , ,   :    9  2008     ,           ,  ?

----------


## .

?      .     .

----------


## NatVic

, .

----------


## f1-hero

,  - .
 ,      3 .
    (    ),    ,         (  2      ).
            2     (    ),          .
       ,    .            .
      3     ?           ?
!

----------


## NatVic

.,   :         ?

----------



----------


## .

> 3     ?


 



> .,   :         ?


     .

----------


## Olgynka

,      .2?

----------



----------

,    ,       ,       -   ?  ?

----------


## .

-  ,  
      ?

----------

> ,    ,       ,       -   ?  ?


    2009 .   , 1

----------

(, ..   )  ,         ,   " "? 
     exel -      ?
.

----------



----------

> 


!!!

----------

. 
1.    ,    ,   -11.          .        201  (     ).     ? 

2.         20 , ..     (    ,  .).    ?

----------


## .

1. .       ,    ,   
2.   ? .            :Smilie:

----------


## **

3-?

----------

- ,    -

----------

> 1. .       ,    ,   
> 2.   ? .


.          ?      1         . 
  !

----------



----------

> 


 ,       .

 ,      -     ,   -CS36.    .     exel,   . 
   .

----------

, !

----------

(  ).  -1152017 (    17.01.2006 N 7  .     19.12.2006 N 176)    30 .

  ? 
  -    :Frown:      27 ?

----------


## .

30  -   .   ,   - 31

----------

- .   -  .   ,    ...

----------


## .



----------

,    ...

----------

,      .     !    ,    .     ,    ,       .
  , !

----------


## NastjaK

...   2 ?
   110      ? ..     2009   2008,     ?        1 . 2009  ?

----------


## .

> ...   2 ?


 .        ,    ,   ?



> 110      ?


    ,     



> ..     2009   2008,     ?


  2008   ,  2009 -

----------


## od17

(  !
    : -    ???

----------

, ,     ! 
   (),        .   3-?
      .     ?

----------

> (  !
>     : -    ???


,

----------

> , ,     ! 
>    (),        .   3-?
>       .     ?


     ,   /

----------

2008  (  4 ,  )?

----------

> 2008  (  4 ,  )?

----------


## nad-korobova

,    ().  ,  ,     ,    ,    ?   ?

----------


## .

*nad-korobova*,    ,

----------

,  ,   ...    08,  15%.       15%.     6%.  :   09  ,      6%, ???   -     6%? -  ...

----------


## Ego

> 6%


   01   20  2009
    01.01.2010



> -     6%


 2009     15%

----------

> 20  2009


  30 ?

----------


## Ego

**, ...  30.11.     ,   20.12  , ?
*   *

----------


## Ego

1.    ,       ,     *1   30*  ,   ,         ,        ( ) .                    ,                     1   .
        ,       .                       * 20 * ,  ,       .
() 

**,   ,      !   :Wow:

----------

,       :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

> 


  :yes: 
     2010    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

.

----------

.    6%     2008   .

----------


## .



----------


## 2008

> - ,    -


  :      ..  ,    1.7 .   5.5.        ,

----------

> :      ..  ,    1.7 .   5.5.        ,


          .
  ,(     )  3-(     )

----------


## 2008

> .
>   ,(     )  3-(     )


      + 3     .         ...

----------

> + 3     .         ...


      ,

----------


## 2008

> ,


     "  "  % ?          ( % ,  %  )    ?     .     6  2      ?

----------

> "  "  % ?          ( % ,  %  )    ?     .     6  2      ?


 % ?    ?   2    , :     ,             %

----------


## 2008

,

----------

...   3-  ..    4 ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,        ,   ,   3- ,   4-?      ,   1    ?

----------


## .

,    .  4-   .

----------


## Na28ta

> 


       ?       .   ?




> ,    .  4-   .


  ,       4-   ?

., ,  .   !   30-!!!

----------


## .

> ?


   .    ,       .  .      ,       



> ,       4-  ?


 ,      
 30

----------


## Na28ta

, .. 



> 30


  ? "       ,   () , . -1151063 .    .   - 30 ."

 4-   ...     ()  1 .    4-?       ?

, ,      ...          (,  ), ,         ?    :Frown: . ,    -  ,  -...

----------


## Na28ta

:         : 25,07,09 - 25%; 25,10,09 - 25%; 25,01,09 - 50%.    (    ). 

 ?

----------


## .

> 4-   ...     ()  1 .


 
  ,     ,        ?         ?   :Embarrassment: 



> 25,07,09 - 25%; 25,10,09 - 25%; 25,01,09 - 50%.


  . 50%  25 ,    25%

----------


## Na28ta

> ,    .  4-   .


 .,            ?     ?  4-,   ,    3- ?   30 ?

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,      ,   ,  4-        (    )?  ...   ?

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,  4-            ,   .    . ,       .  30

----------


## .

.

----------


## Na28ta

*.*, ,  ,          ?   ,   30-    ?

----------


## .

. 
,

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------


## NastjaK

-  !  :Wow: 
 , !))))) ::  ::  ::  ::

----------

!
 4-  2008.      (     ).    ,    4- ?  ,          ??                 4- . 2008?

----------


## Feminka

> ,    4- ?



.346.13
    ()   ,      346.15   1  3  1  346.25  ,  20 .   ()    ()    ,   3  4  346.12   3  346.14  ,           *   ,     *  ()   .

----------

-     ???

----------

,  ,  ;
 ;
     1.10,   ?

----------

,     ,   -  ,    .       . 19 (    )?   -  . 192   ,    .

----------


## .

> ,     ,   -  ,    .


  ?           26.2

----------


## anton747

.     (6 %).   ,      ,           .
, ,       /       ?

----------


## .

.  ,    ,    .

----------


## anton747

, ..
 .          ,     14 %  /?

----------

14

----------

,        ...       ...     6%     ,     20 ??

    : "  : 

,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()    I  2009 . 

"

  . 
  .

----------


## Ego

> 6%     ,


25 




> : "  :

----------

> 25


,  -     : http://nalog.garant.ru/2009/7/20/

----------


## Ego

,  25 - ,         :
http://nalog.garant.ru/2009/07/27/

----------

> ,  25 - ,         :
> http://nalog.garant.ru/2009/07/27/


clear

! :Redface:

----------

! ! !  .     .     6%.  6  2009 .        .     .   . .. ,     .  ,    .   .     2     - ("0").    ????

----------

,          .

----------

????  3-     ?    6%           "         
 ,        
       ,  (     50%)   .      2009 ,    .

----------


## .

> . .. ,     .


 .   ?   ?   -        ,        :Embarrassment: 

**,    2009          .   .

----------

35- )))        .    .      ....     ,   .    ,  !!

----------


## .

**,  ,     ?    ,      .     ,   100

----------

> **,  ,     ?    ,      .     ,   100


 !
  ,    ,       - .    ,     ""  (   )
.         .             !

----------


## .

**,              .      2008       2010 ?
    ,                :Wink:

----------


## .

Caps Lock  ,     .

----------

,  6%,

030 - 1684
040 - 3200
050 - 5287
060 - 0
070 - 1394

201 - 6
210 - 238076
220 - 0
230 - 0
240 - 238076
250 - 0
260 - 14285
270 - 0
280 - 10392

   070 - 1394 ?         2011 ?

----------


## .

**,     2008 ?       2010     .
    .

----------


## Marian

. ,  ,    . 
1)    + -        3-.     .            13% ? 
2)   +.         , ..    ,   ""          (  ""  )?

----------


## .

> 13% ?


  ,  .          ?

----------


## saigak

> +.         ,


  .

----------


## Marian

> ?


 !           :Smilie:   3-   .    ,    ""  ,    ?

----------


## .



----------


## Marian

. !

----------

